# Golf Betting



## KJT123 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi all

Just a heads up that I have created a new Golf Betting tips website that went live earlier this evening. 

Previews of the two tournaments this week are up on site, check it out:thup:

www.weeklygolfselections.com


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 14, 2015)

Goodluck with your selections

I am a regular punter when it comes to the european tour and PGA tour events

Iv gone for 
Euro
Colsaerts 66/1, Aphibarnrat 150/1, Bourdy 150/1 and Pieters 150/1
Pga
Howell III 40/1
De Jonge 66/1
Noh 80/1
Ogilvy 100/1


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 15, 2015)

Well done KJT

Selecting Tyrell Hatton, he sits T3 @ -6 after Round 1

Two of my selections, Thomas Pieters (-7) and Gregory Bourdy (-6) also sitting pretty, although theres an almighty long way to go yet!


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 15, 2015)

regular punter as well, went for Rafa as my outsider - err. Happy with Martin Kaymer though. Jason Day at the Sony


----------



## Rooter (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm on Hatton E/W too, got him at 100/1 and pays 1/4 odds for top 5. So 25/1 for top 5, when betfair were only offering about 11/1!


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice write-up.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 15, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			Well done KJT

Selecting Tyrell Hatton, he sits T3 @ -6 after Round 1

Two of my selections, Thomas Pieters (-7) and Gregory Bourdy (-6) also sitting pretty, although theres an almighty long way to go yet!
		
Click to expand...

Those are two great picks!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 15, 2015)

Hope to get some good tips from you.

Matsuyama let me down big style last week when he failed to take any of the chances handed to him so any help will do.


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 15, 2015)

Good website, will use for my tips. I went for Rafa as first round leader - lost my 10p!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 15, 2015)

I had Jimmy Walker last week and I could not believe how he choked it.

This week I've done Kaymer win and Rock ew in Abu Dhabi and Matsuyama in Hawaii


Happy punting gents


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 15, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I had Jimmy Walker last week and I could not believe how he choked it.

This week I've done Kaymer win and Rock ew in Abu Dhabi and* Matsuyama in Hawaii

*Happy punting gents
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, he'll probably romp it this week, no pulled putts and every tee shot down the middle.

Not had a punt yet but Jason Day impressed last week so if he can carry that form on today then my hard earned will be going on him tomorrow.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 16, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Hi all

Just a heads up that I have created a new Golf Betting tips website that went live earlier this evening. 

Previews of the two tournaments this week are up on site, check it out:thup:

www.weeklygolfselections.com

Click to expand...

Good shout for Tim Clark. He really does love it round that track and is -10 at the half way stage.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 17, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I had Jimmy Walker last week and I could not believe how he choked it.

This week I've done Kaymer win and Rock ew in Abu Dhabi and Matsuyama in Hawaii


Happy punting gents
		
Click to expand...

Surely Kaymer won't do a walker and choke tomorrow. 

He's played superbly well just hope he can finish the job now!


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 17, 2015)

No i think you're safe with Kaymer.


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 17, 2015)

Stuart, what odds did you get on Kaymer and what stake? You could lay him on Betfair at 1.13 guaranteeing yourself a profit.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 17, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Stuart, what odds did you get on Kaymer and what stake? You could lay him on Betfair at 1.13 guaranteeing yourself a profit.
		
Click to expand...

Â£20 @16/1, I think laying and cashing out is for tarts!!

I'd rather let it ride tbh.

 Re cashing out, if a bookie tells you to do something it's usually a bad idea.


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 17, 2015)

That's fair enough i guess. If you did want to lay though you could guarantee yourself Â£280 rather than Â£320 if he wins and you don't lay. 

Totally you're call. Good luck, he should get the job done.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 17, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			That's fair enough i guess. If you did want to lay though you could guarantee yourself Â£280 rather than Â£320 if he wins and you don't lay. 

Totally you're call. Good luck, he should get the job done.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 18, 2015)

Betting on golf is an easy way to lose money. 
Too unpredictable. 
Having said that,I still have a few quid most weeks. 
William Hill do a weekly golf betting podcast. Worth a listen.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			No i think you're safe with Kaymer.
		
Click to expand...

It's not looking very safe at the minute:angry:



Pin-seeker said:



			Betting on golf is an easy way to lose money. 
Too unpredictable. 
Having said that,I still have a few quid most weeks. 
William Hill do a weekly golf betting podcast. Worth a listen.
		
Click to expand...

It's probably the hardest sport to win money on.

I gamble quite a lot on most sports, horse racing being my favourite.


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 18, 2015)

Tyrrell Hatton misses a 5 footer on the last and looks like he will miss out on the places. Very cruel.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 18, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			It's not looking very safe at the minute:angry:



It's probably the hardest sport to win money on.

I gamble quite a lot on most sports, horse racing being my favourite.
		
Click to expand...

Not many sports where you could pick a realistic winner from 20+ Picks. 
Which is why you get get such big odds. (Apart from maybe Rory or Tiger a few years back). 
I prefer betting on football.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow for the 1st time ever I'm speechless:temper:


----------



## colint (Jan 18, 2015)

wow, thought my Kaymer money was safe. Had Dubbison e/w at 40/1 but that just covered my other stakes, Â£4 up, woohoo !


----------



## elliottlale (Jan 18, 2015)

people were taking 1000/1 on betfair on Rory/Stal to win when kaymer was 10 ahead! bet they were happy!! saw it on twitter earlier


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 18, 2015)

That just confirms how hard it is to bet on golf.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 18, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Â£20 @16/1, I think laying and cashing out is for tarts!!

I'd rather let it ride tbh.

 Re cashing out, if a bookie tells you to do something it's usually a bad idea.
		
Click to expand...

I could be a complete knob & say 'bet you wish you'd cashed out'
But I won't


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 18, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Wow for the 1st time ever I'm speechless:temper:
		
Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::ears::ears:

That's for picking on me on the football thread.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 18, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			That's fair enough i guess. If you did want to lay though you could guarantee yourself Â£280 rather than Â£320 if he wins and you don't lay. 

Totally you're call. Good luck, he should get the job done.
		
Click to expand...

Good advice sadly he ignored you.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 18, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Good advice sadly he ignored you.

Click to expand...

Tbh I don't think I'd have layed it,Kaymer looked a sure thing. 
We live & learn.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			No i think you're safe with Kaymer.
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			I could be a complete knob & say 'bet you wish you'd cashed out'
But I won't 

Click to expand...

Not really, I've only lost Â£20.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 18, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Not really, I've only lost Â£20.
		
Click to expand...

But missed out on a guaranteed Â£280


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 19, 2015)

I am cursing Levy for three putting from 3 feet which put him out of the top ten finish that I backed him on. He won't make the same mistake again as it could probably cost him a place in the Masters (slightly more important to him no doubt)


----------



## Svenska (Jan 19, 2015)

That Kaymer/Walker double that looked nailed on has hit me very hard. I didn't have them in singles either so only got the e/w double pay out. Better than nothing but missed out on 4 figures which would have been a sensational start to the year.


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 19, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			I am cursing Levy for three putting from 3 feet which put him out of the top ten finish that I backed him on. He won't make the same mistake again as it could probably cost him a place in the Masters (slightly more important to him no doubt)
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, I was watching that and thought what on earth is he doing. Two of my picks, Tim Clark and Tyrrell Hatton faltered in the final round making what looked a promising week into a poor one.


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 19, 2015)

Svenska said:



			That Kaymer/Walker double that looked nailed on has hit me very hard. I didn't have them in singles either so only got the e/w double pay out. Better than nothing but missed out on 4 figures which would have been a sensational start to the year.
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky. Surprised Kaymer threw it away, he's normally very good at closing out tournaments.


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 19, 2015)

Looking forward to your write up this week, just seen your picks. I have been tempted by E.Molinari at 125/1, Ilonen 40/1 and Levy at 33/1 (hoping he does not have a brain melt


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 19, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Looking forward to your write up this week, just seen your picks. I have been tempted by E.Molinari at 125/1, Ilonen 40/1 and Levy at 33/1 (hoping he does not have a brain melt
		
Click to expand...

I've just looked at Ilonen and think he will be added to this weeks selections. You can get him 55/1 at Bet365


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 19, 2015)

European Tour: Commercial Bank Qatar Masters - Betting Tips

http://wp.me/p51Lf9-1n


----------



## Svenska (Jan 19, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Unlucky. Surprised Kaymer threw it away, he's normally very good at closing out tournaments.
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it, the last year he's been incredible at closing out tournaments. I'm pretty sure he's won wire to wire at least twice in 2014?


----------



## Svenska (Jan 19, 2015)

Alvaro Quiros form in this tournament is tempting me, he's fallen quite rapidly in the last 18 months but if he's a tasty price then i'll have a nibble.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 19, 2015)

Svenska said:



			Alvaro Quiros form in this tournament is tempting me, he's fallen quite rapidly in the last 18 months but if he's a tasty price then i'll have a nibble.
		
Click to expand...

100/1 on betfair sportsbook (e/w paying 1/4 for 5 places pre start)


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 19, 2015)

Quiros is an interesting one this week. He will tear the course apart off the tee and even if he does drive it off line, he won't be punished like any other event. It's a question of whether or not his wedge play will be good enough.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ultimately i'd of settled for Pieters to place, but i cant help but think if i'd of known Kaymer would of faltered so much, i'd of been quietly confident pieters (being his closest pursurer) would have won.

not to worry, 150/1 place isnt too shabby!


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 19, 2015)

I shall be chucking a few shekels at the following:

Nicolas Colsaerts at 40/1 
Thomas Aiken at 80/1 
Peter Uihlein at 50/1 
Romain Wattel at 66/1 
Mikko Ilonen at 40/1 

All EW (1/4 odds, 1 - 5).


----------



## Rooter (Jan 19, 2015)

road2ruin said:



			Peter Uihlein at 50/1
		
Click to expand...

Must be some pennies going here, i backed him this morning at 66/1


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 19, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Must be some pennies going here, i backed him this morning at 66/1
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. This morning he was 80/1 with Boyles - had to take him at that price.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 19, 2015)

My darts this week;

Nicolas Colsaerts 40/1 - If he can get that putter working he'll have a great chance
Thongchai Jaidee 45/1 - Admirable Thai, won me quite a bit last year at the Nordea
Kiradech Aphibarnrat 110/1 - Gunna stick with him all year, i'm sure he has a win in him soon!
Gregory Bourdy 125/1 - Backed him last week and 1 mediocre round probbaly cost me some e/w pennies
Matthew Baldwin 300/1 - Streaky player, but can shoot some ridiculously low rounds now and again. 1 day it'll come together

Goodluck everyone who has a punt

Will post my PGA tour selections later today


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 19, 2015)

Selections and write up for Humana Challenge now available to view on site:

http://weeklygolfselections.com/2015/01/19/pga-tour-humana-challenge-betting-tips/

Good luck with your picks.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 20, 2015)

Humana Challenge 

Keegan Bradley - 25/1 - 
Brendon De Jonge - 66/1 - This tournament requires birdies, and this guys makes them in abundance
Charles Howell III - 66/1 - following up from last week, solid 4 rounds to build on
Cameron Tringale - 90/1 - One of the players i think will win this season, so small stakes and follow most of the season


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 20, 2015)

Brendon Todd at 35/1 
Bryce Molder at 125/1 
Jonas Blixt at 66/1 
Cameron Tringale at 100/1 
Tony Finau at 70/1 

All EW (1/4 odds, 1 - 6)


----------



## fundy (Jan 20, 2015)

you write for sporting life / matchbook road2ruin?


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 20, 2015)

fundy said:



			you write for sporting life / matchbook road2ruin?
		
Click to expand...

i knew them 5 rang a bell when i seen them..
Read them earlier on SP.L
Goodluck R2R, hopefully Tringale makes it for us


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 20, 2015)

Tony Finau an interesting one. Don't think he has it in him yet to win on tour, but maybe next year. He sure is a talent.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jan 21, 2015)

Luke Donald at 66/1 seems ridiculous with his liking for Bermudagrass greens. Jason Kokrak is another I like the look of.


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 21, 2015)

Steve Bamford said:



			Luke Donald at 66/1 seems ridiculous with his liking for Bermudagrass greens. Jason Kokrak is another I like the look of.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed Steve, that is a very big price for Luke. Not sure he will be able to keep up with the normal low scoring here though.


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 22, 2015)

The blog is in a good position going into the weekend. Both Branden Grace(28/1) and Byeong Hun An(125/1) in the top 3.

weeklygolfselections.com


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 24, 2015)

Gregory Bourdy going well for BiG D88. Would be a super winner at 125/1


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 24, 2015)

Branden Grace wins at 28/1 and Byeong Hun-An places at 125/1. Rather successful week so far, profit of 19.88 points. Hopefully Palmer can keep up his good form tonight.


----------



## Svenska (Jan 24, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Branden Grace wins at 28/1 and Byeong Hun-An places at 125/1. Rather successful week so far, profit of 19.88 points. Hopefully Palmer can keep up his good form tonight.
		
Click to expand...


Great work pal, Hun-An looks the real deal.


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 26, 2015)

Charley Hoffman saves the day after disappointment from Ryan Palmer. After 2 weeks, profit currently stands at +17.63 points.

Two new selections have been added for this weeks golf tournaments. You can view these on the "profit/loss" page on weeklygolfselections.com


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 26, 2015)

Well done on some place money over the weekend KJT

We both grabbed a tasty e/w in your guy and Bourdy.


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 26, 2015)

Cheers pal. Quite a successful week with Branden Grace, Byeong Hun An and Charley Hoffman. Just over 26points of profit. 

Shame that Bourdy and Byeong had to split the place money though!


----------



## Svenska (Jan 26, 2015)

Moving on to this week, any early fancies? Romain Wattel did well in this event last year and the French are in very good form right now. Dubuisson has pulled out through illness. Kristopher Broberg has shown me a few glimpses of what he can do and if he's over 150/1 i'll be looking at him. Gregory Bourdy and George Coetzee will hopefully be kept at a nice price too as their failure to kick on when in contention last week could leave some value. I think they'll be in the reckoning again this week.


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 26, 2015)

My early fancies are Pepperell 66/1, Grillo 45/1, and my new favourite player Byeong Hun An at 70/1.

Paddy power paying 6 places for this one as well. 

My preview for this week Dubai Desert Classic should be up on the website later tonight.


----------



## Curls (Jan 26, 2015)

Don't usually bet outside of the Majors but you seem to be pretty adept KJT123, will watch with interest this weekend!


----------



## Svenska (Jan 26, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			My early fancies are Pepperell 66/1, Grillo 45/1, and my new favourite player Byeong Hun An at 70/1.

Paddy power paying 6 places for this one as well. 

My preview for this week Dubai Desert Classic should be up on the website later tonight.
		
Click to expand...

All 3 looked very good in Qatar. I've been following Pepperell for a couple of years now and he's very much a ' form ' player, i.e. when he makes a top ten it's worth tracking him as he'll often follow it up with better results in the following weeks.


----------



## drewster (Jan 26, 2015)

Agreed with Pepperrell , he looks ready to win. Fleetwood is due too but Mcilroy this week surely !!!


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 26, 2015)

Billy Horschel 60/1 with Stan James. Think he will go well this week.


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 26, 2015)

Evening all. 

Selections have been made and the preview for the Dubai Desert Classic is now up on site:  http://wp.me/p51Lf9-1C

Good luck with your picks.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 26, 2015)

I've gone each way on Coetzee for Dubai. He wasnt too bad last week and is quietly coming into form


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 27, 2015)

Waste Management Phoenix Open - Betting tips http://wp.me/p51Lf9-1I

A great event and I think I have found three potential winners here.

Good luck with your picks.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 27, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Waste Management Phoenix Open - Betting tips http://wp.me/p51Lf9-1I

A great event and I think I have found three potential winners here.

Good luck with your picks.
		
Click to expand...

is that your own site?


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes why?


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 27, 2015)

I have followed you on Steele but quite fancy Koepka to make an impact on US soil now. Also backed big Phil and steered clear of Tiger.


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 27, 2015)

Really surprised by the odds for Lee Westwood in Dubai, 4th in the odds along side Sergio. Have I missed something on his recent form?


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 28, 2015)

Agreed on Phil. He could go very low this week.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jan 28, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			I have followed you on Steele but quite fancy Koepka to make an impact on US soil now. Also backed big Phil and steered clear of Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

 You have done well to keep clear of Tiger.  With plenty of rain forecast Phil Mickelson could certainly win this week in receptive conditions he loves.


----------



## Svenska (Jan 28, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			I have followed you on Steele but quite fancy Koepka to make an impact on US soil now. Also backed big Phil and steered clear of Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

I really rate Koepka but I can't touch him at 40/1 this week which is what i've seen quoted. If he was north of 50s then i'd be seriously tempted. That said, his game should suit the course so if he is amongst the places then it's not too bad. Basically ignore me!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2015)

I've  backed  Kaymer  @ 14/1 and Wiesberger @28/1 ew.

Kaymer was superb for 64 holes in Abu Dhabi and I think another performance like that  but without the blow up should see him victorious.

Wiesberger has been in cracking form and is definitely worth an ew bet.

In the Waste management in Phoenix I've done Ryan Palmer@33/1

Good luck punters


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 28, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I've  backed  Kaymer  @ 14/1 and Wiesberger @28/1 ew.

Kaymer was superb for 64 holes in Abu Dhabi and I think another performance like that  but without the blow up should see him victorious.

Wiesberger has been in cracking form and is definitely worth an ew bet.

In the Waste management in Phoenix I've done Ryan Palmer@33/1

Good luck punters
		
Click to expand...

I really do rate Palmer - I think he's brilliant and very underrated. Would've contended last week if it wasn't for hitting it OB and into the water on the same hole. However, he hasn't won on tour now since 2010 and perhaps that is telling, he just can't get the job done? Would love to see him win though, he's played some brilliant golf over the last year.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			I really do rate Palmer - I think he's brilliant and very underrated. Would've contended last week if it wasn't for hitting it OB and into the water on the same hole. *However, he hasn't won on tour now since 2010 and perhaps that is telling, he just can't get the job done? *Would love to see him win though, he's played some brilliant golf over the last year.
		
Click to expand...

That is the main reason I've kept my stakes low, I don't want to miss him when he does!!


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 28, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			That is the main reason I've kept my stakes low, I don't want to miss him when he does!!
		
Click to expand...


Good luck! I was on him last week so you can imagine how I felt when he made that triple bogey.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 28, 2015)

howdy gents!

I wont see any of the european tour this week due to a training course running 8am-6pm thurs-sun (who on earth runs a training course on a sunday!!)

So ive just selected Louis Oosthuizen 28/1

Will be home to catch the PGA tour so have gone for a few

Geoff Ogilvy 150/1
Charles Howell 100/1
Sueng Yul-Noh 100/1
Cameron Tringale 100/1

Speculative more than anything!! (as usual)

Good luck folks!


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 28, 2015)

Some interesting picks there, good luck Big D!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2015)

I've also done a double of Wiesberger and Palmer.

I'm thinking of doing Kaymer FRL @25/1


----------



## Svenska (Jan 29, 2015)

Andy Sullivan killing it again this week, great to see.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jan 29, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			howdy gents!

I wont see any of the european tour this week due to a training course running 8am-6pm thurs-sun (who on earth runs a training course on a sunday!!)

So ive just selected Louis Oosthuizen 28/1

Will be home to catch the PGA tour so have gone for a few

Geoff Ogilvy 150/1
Charles Howell 100/1
Sueng Yul-Noh 100/1
Cameron Tringale 100/1

Speculative more than anything!! (as usual)

Good luck folks!
		
Click to expand...

Shame that Louis is a late WD.  His back issues continue it would seem. I certainly looked closely at 3 of your 4 longshots very closely, and fancy a couple strongly for Torrey Pines next week.  That inevitably means they will contend this week so their price will collapse.......


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 29, 2015)

I've got Quiros, Kaymer and Coelsarts in the ODDC, and two out of three are doing ok


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 29, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I've also done a double of Wiesberger and Palmer.

I'm thinking of doing Kaymer FRL @25/1
		
Click to expand...

Wiesberger has had a great start, hopefully Palmer has a good 1st  round too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Wiesberger has had a great start, hopefully Palmer has a good 1st  round too.
		
Click to expand...

3 under after 5 is a good start Stu :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			3 under after 5 is a good start Stu :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's is, but we all know it's not how you start it's how you finish!!


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 29, 2015)

I can feel it. Tipped him one week early, he's gonna get the job done this week!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			I can feel it. Tipped him one week early, he's gonna get the job done this week!
		
Click to expand...

Haha I know the feeling, Jimmy Walker recently!!

Good Start but there's a long way to go yet.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 31, 2015)

It looks like Rory has the desert classic wrapped up, so its all about Palmer now.

He's 2 behind through 8.


----------



## ADB (Jan 31, 2015)

On Horschel, Koepka and Steele.....hopefully one can make the places....Brooks playing nicely today.


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm on Horschel and Steele. Desperately disappointing rounds today. Brooks was a good pick and I reckon he will get in the places.


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 31, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			I'm on Horschel and Steele. Desperately disappointing rounds today. *Brooks was a good pick and I reckon he will get in the places*.
		
Click to expand...

I am not reckoning, I am hoping!


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2015)

So Wiesberger nabs a place just, so its all in on Palmer now.

I've backed Palmer outright but need a top 5 finish to land the place ew double with Wiesberger.

I also had a little nibble on Matsuyama before the off tonight for a bit of interest.


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 1, 2015)

Good luck mate. I'm hoping for a Hideki win, 28/1!


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 1, 2015)

Shame so many in tie for 4th with Cheeseburger......Palmer trying to throw it away for you though so may not matter!!!!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			Shame so many in tie for 4th with Cheeseburger......Palmer trying to throw it away for you though so may not matter!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha I know, it works out I've got just over my initial stake going onto Palmer.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2015)

snaphookwedge said:



			On Horschel, Koepka and Steele.....hopefully one can make the places....Brooks playing nicely today.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking shout with Koepka well done sir:cheers:


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 1, 2015)

Well done snaphookwedge. Great stuff. Quite a disappointing day for me, hoped Matsuyama would get the win.

Onto next week! Farmers insurance open at Torrey Pines and the Malaysian Open at Kuala Lumpur G&CC.

Previews will be posted here when I publish them. Night all.


----------



## Svenska (Feb 2, 2015)

Svenska said:



			I really rate Koepka but I can't touch him at 40/1 this week which is what i've seen quoted. If he was north of 50s then i'd be seriously tempted. That said, his game should suit the course so if he is amongst the places then it's not too bad. Basically ignore me!
		
Click to expand...

I hope people ignored me and lobbed their mortgage on him! I am feeling very sheepish this morning to turn my nose up at 40s. Big lesson learnt early in the season. If you think someone is going to go close then their price shouldn't be the deciding factor.


----------



## ADB (Feb 2, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Well done snaphookwedge. Great stuff. Quite a disappointing day for me, hoped Matsuyama would get the win.

Onto next week! Farmers insurance open at Torrey Pines and the Malaysian Open at Kuala Lumpur G&CC.

Previews will be posted here when I publish them. Night all.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I certainly wont retire from the winnings but it was nice to see him close it out....gives me a bit of collateral to lose throughout the rest of the season


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 2, 2015)

Svenska said:



			I hope people ignored me and lobbed their mortgage on him! I am feeling very sheepish this morning to turn my nose up at 40s. Big lesson learnt early in the season. If you think someone is going to go close then their price shouldn't be the deciding factor.
		
Click to expand...

It's all about value in the price. I didn't think Rory was "Value" at 7/2 based on his putting being hot and cold how wrong was I!!

The last few weeks I've hit the bar and I got a bit of place money back but it was only for small stakes.


----------



## fundy (Feb 2, 2015)

Svenska said:



			I hope people ignored me and lobbed their mortgage on him! I am feeling very sheepish this morning to turn my nose up at 40s. Big lesson learnt early in the season. If you think someone is going to go close then their price shouldn't be the deciding factor.
		
Click to expand...

Dont mislead yourself based on one result, if you want to be profitable in the long term, price is everything! If he had been 30s or 20s or 10 or 2s and won but youd not backed him because of price at which point would you not be saying the same thing?


----------



## Svenska (Feb 2, 2015)

fundy said:



			Dont mislead yourself based on one result, if you want to be profitable in the long term, price is everything! If he had been 30s or 20s or 10 or 2s and won but youd not backed him because of price at which point would you not be saying the same thing?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you're right but i'm more annoyed with myself more than anything as this isn't a player i'd just fancied on a whim. I've followed his progression closely for the last 18 months and was on him in the US Open last year and was convinced he'd win on the PGA Tour before long. I did think 40/1 was short for him baring in mind he hadn't ever won at this level yet but as his game ticked all of my criteria for Phoenix i'm frustrated I backed off him because I was looking for an extra 10/1. I perhaps need to be confident in my research as much as in value as well.


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 2, 2015)

This weeks selections up on the spreadsheet on http://weeklygolfselections.com.

Previews to follow.


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 3, 2015)

Hmm, not fancied the eastern challenge then. I have gone for the Barn rat, Lahiri, Jaidee and hoping Tommy Fleetwood finds some form as he tends to play well in South east Asia. Oh and still smiling having gone for Koepka last week which made up for BIG Phil's flop.


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 3, 2015)

Eastern Challenge?


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 3, 2015)

Previews for both events this week are up on the site, let me know what you think and who you are going for this week? 

http://weeklygolfselections.com


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 4, 2015)

Goodluck again KJT

*European Tour -* 
Thongchai Jaidee 50/1
Kiradech Aphibarnrat 50/1

*PGA Tour*
Keegan Bradley 45/1
Gary Woodland 45/1
Sueng Yul Noh 80/1
Charles Howell 90/1


All E/W
goodluck everyone having a punt


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm sticking with Wiesberger this week, he's been in great form the last few weeks.

Wiesberger @13/1

Farmers Insurance, I've backed Brandt Snedeker @25/1

I also fancy Lucas Glover to do well this week.


----------



## Svenska (Feb 5, 2015)

I've gone with Fleetwood, Lipsky and Robert Rock in Malaysia.

Out at Torrey Pines I really think Tony Finau is perfect for this tournament and at 125/1 I fancy him to sneak a place. Billy Horschel was 66/1 at the start of the week which is insane for the current Fedex champ, I think he's due a run of big weeks so I had to have some of that. Sang-Moon Bae also has the game for Torrey Pines and is big value at 110/1. He's added consistency to his game in the last year, he's a player who knows how to win when in contention.

Finally i've had 2 small fun bets on Eric Compton and the mercurial John Rollins at big odds. He has a superb record here and often throws out a big performance from absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 6, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm sticking with Wiesberger this week, he's been in great form the last few weeks.

Wiesberger @13/1

Farmers Insurance, I've backed Brandt Snedeker @25/1

I also fancy *Lucas Glover* to do well this week.
		
Click to expand...

Edit.

Wiesberger is in a nice position for the weekend.


----------



## Odvan (Feb 6, 2015)

Koepka putting for eagle on the last. Walks off with double bogey. Ouch x 4.


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Edit.

Wiesberger is in a nice position for the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Thought you would be happy. Come on Lahiri, follow up that 62


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 8, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Thought you would be happy. Come on Lahiri, follow up that 62
		
Click to expand...

Well done, I cant believe I've not collected here.


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 8, 2015)

What a pick with Lahiri! Well done sir. 

Unlucky with Wiesberger, Stuart.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 8, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			What a pick with Lahiri! Well done sir. 

*Unlucky with Wiesberger*, Stuart.
		
Click to expand...

Again!! 

I've had a ew double of wiesberger and Glover in play at 9/2 and 125/1 aswell!


----------



## Odvan (Feb 8, 2015)

Think this thread should be like the 'what have I bought today' thread mixing other sports into it?

Hope so.


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 9, 2015)

Moving on to this week, we have the True Thailand Classic and the AT&T Pebble Beach.

I have a couple of fancies and will post them when the bookies release their prices.


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 9, 2015)

Good evening all.

My preview and tips for the Thailand Classic are now up on site: http://bit.ly/1AbGGD9

Let me know who you have gone with!


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 10, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Good evening all.

My preview and tips for the Thailand Classic are now up on site: http://bit.ly/1AbGGD9

Let me know who you have gone with!
		
Click to expand...

After Lahiri's win (backed at 60/1), I am going to keep with an Eastern challenge with guys that played alright last week. Two local boys, Jaidee and Meesawat, SSP Chowrasia and Robert Rock. Good Luck all


----------



## Svenska (Feb 10, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			After Lahiri's win (backed at 60/1), I am going to keep with an Eastern challenge with guys that played alright last week. Two local boys, Jaidee and Meesawat, SSP Chowrasia and Robert Rock. Good Luck all
		
Click to expand...

Meesawat is heavily on my radar this week, as is Wade Ormsby who finished 11th last week. If I remember rightly isn't Karlberg associated with this golf club? He's a man who does well in slightly lower grade events as well. I was on Robert Rock last week and he showed glimpses of form, he's due a big performance in my opinion.


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 10, 2015)

Fantastic pick with Lahiri last week.

I havent had a great deal of time to look at this weeks tournaments but will hopefully post tonight after finishing work!


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 10, 2015)

Svenska said:



			Meesawat is heavily on my radar this week, as is Wade Ormsby who finished 11th last week. If I remember rightly isn't Karlberg associated with this golf club? He's a man who does well in slightly lower grade events as well. I was on Robert Rock last week and he showed glimpses of form, he's due a big performance in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Karlberg does indeed have an association with the club, as mentioned in my preview :thup: 60/1 was a generous price. Finished 2nd in King's Cup in 2013 at his course as well.

Look forward to seeing it Big D!


----------



## Steve Bamford (Feb 11, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Hmm, not fancied the eastern challenge then. I have gone for the Barn rat, Lahiri, Jaidee and hoping Tommy Fleetwood finds some form as he tends to play well in South east Asia. Oh and still smiling having gone for Koepka last week which made up for BIG Phil's flop.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking shout on Lahiri last week.  I'm hoping he can manage to establish himself in the upper reaches of the OWGR. Can only be good for golf.


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 11, 2015)

After timing alert!!  - had a winning acca on skybet last night on the footy so made a nice withdrawal this morning and got my golf bets on for the week all from a Â£10 depsoit yesterday afternoon...hooray!

PGA Tour

Graeme DeLaet 35/1 - Agree with KJT here. Only a matter of time before this talented Canadian makes a break thru on the PGA
Seung Yul-Noh 100/1 - Still owes me nothing courtesy of the Zurich Classic last year. Expect him to win again this season

European Tour

Kiradech Aphibarnrat 33/1 - Had a 1st round mare last week (80!!) , steady 2nd Rd which contained 7 birdies so hoping he can continue this to this week.
Matthew Baldwin 125/1 - Still believe he can be a multi winner on tour. 


goodluck all who have a punt

PS - Â£15 on Man U, chelsea, Southampton, Man City and Celtic returns a straight Â£100 on skybet. Although ive never won 2 days in a row!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 11, 2015)

My picks this week are;

Paul Waring @ 60/1

He's been in good form this lad and was solid for 3 rounds. if he can carry that form into this week then he'll be there or thereabouts.

Robert Rock @60/1 ew

I like "Rocky" and he's hitting the ball well  Just not getting that little bit of luck that's needed.

PGA

Dustin Johnson @ 18/1

He's won round here a couple of times and he had his comeback last week and played some cracking stuff and I think he's overpriced when you compare him to Jimmy Walker.

I might also back Ryan Palmer for small a stake.

Good luck and happy punting gents.


----------



## Svenska (Feb 12, 2015)

Not a great start for my Thailand picks this week. Karlberg, Ormsby and Meersawat. Gutted to see Lipsky right up there as i've been on him the last few weeks and cut him from my final selections.

At Pebble i'm all over De Laet, Mahan and two outsider small bets on Blixt and Knost


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 12, 2015)

Kiradech loves a colourful card

2 bogeys , a double bogey, an eagle and 7 birdies

Id of took -5 for Rd1 prior to commencement but a double bogey on his last hole, a par 5, is pretty heartbreaking

Baldwin steady at -3


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 12, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			My picks this week are;

Paul Waring @ 60/1

He's been in good form this lad and was solid for 3 rounds. if he can carry that form into this week then he'll be there or thereabouts.

Robert Rock @60/1 ew

I like "Rocky" and he's hitting the ball well  Just not getting that little bit of luck that's needed.

PGA

Dustin Johnson @ 18/1

He's won round here a couple of times and he had his comeback last week and played some cracking stuff and I think he's overpriced when you compare him to Jimmy Walker.

I might also back Ryan Palmer for small a stake.

Good luck and happy punting gents.
		
Click to expand...

Waring has withdrawn! bad times!


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 12, 2015)

Anyone else think Poulter looks good each way at 40/1? He wasn't far off last week. I've chanced a small bet on him a few days ago when he was 50/1.


----------



## Svenska (Feb 12, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Anyone else think Poulter looks good each way at 40/1? He wasn't far off last week. I've chanced a small bet on him a few days ago when he was 50/1.
		
Click to expand...

With accuracy rather than length a key factor in recent years in the tournament then he certainly comes in to play. Plus he's always up there in GIR stats, he's had a quiet few years and you'd expect him to regain his form soon.


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Anyone else think Poulter looks good each way at 40/1? He wasn't far off last week. I've chanced a small bet on him a few days ago when he was 50/1.
		
Click to expand...

Ben Coley tipped him at 66s, so naturally the price drops and then you have to question the value

I think the pro-am format will suit him. i'd expect him to be there or thereabouts

seems myself, and half the forum are on delaet this week. lets hope he produces..


----------



## drewster (Feb 12, 2015)

I think Poulter's gear change may lead to him having a "career year" . He seems much happier at titleist and iron play looks really sharp. I can see Rickie Fowler leaving them too when his deal is up , he's got Nike Athlete written all over him in my opinion. Deffo worth a punt this week.


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh Robert Rock, Robert Robert Robert. Looks like I am struggling this week. Jaidee my best bet


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 12, 2015)

PGA tour - hoping for Palmer, Streelman, Kirk and Jason Bohn (identity)


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 12, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Waring has withdrawn! bad times!
		
Click to expand...

Just my luck at the minute with my golf bets.

All about Dustin Johnson now


----------



## Svenska (Feb 13, 2015)

Big rounds from my three in Thailand today, all shot 6/7 under to get right back in it. Still early days though.

Had a bit of a bad gig on the PGA last night, only Mahan is amongst it


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 13, 2015)

Kiradech and Baldwin both going well

Forget my PGA Tour players..


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 14, 2015)

The Rat has a great chance going into Sunday! Good luck gents.


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 15, 2015)

How frustrating was that! Hend only needed an under par round an would've made the playoff! Grrrr


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 15, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			How frustrating was that! Hend only needed an under par round an would've made the playoff! Grrrr
		
Click to expand...

I know how you feel!!

I did Snedeker last week and I left him this week.

I've had a in running bet of Watney @13/2 for tonight's interest.


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hend and Furyk both leading after round 3. One misses the places and one gets me a measly place. Can be so frustrating this game. Onto next week...


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 16, 2015)

Awful on PGA tour - none of my picks picked up a club for the 4th round. Glad I had Jaidee and the rat e/w. Will be interested in your scribe ahead of the Indian this week - not many big names in the field. I am presuming Lahiri will be favourite, if he is playing


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 16, 2015)

Sportsbob, you can see my Indian Open picks on the spreadsheet on the website. The preview should be up later tonight.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 16, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Hend and Furyk both leading after round 3. One misses the places and one gets me a measly place. Can be so frustrating this game. Onto next week...
		
Click to expand...

I had Furyk too,  what a let down!  How do you go from like 8 under the day before to over.


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 16, 2015)

That's golf betting for you. Got to expect it. Although old Jim has a bit of a reputation now for choking in final rounds,


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 16, 2015)

Furyk has to be the biggest bottler on the tour.

I won't back him after him blowing 2/3 leads when Ive backed him.

Gutted about snedeker, I backed him last week and opted for DJ instead this week.

Onto the Northern trust open, I'm off to do some research.


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 17, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Sportsbob, you can see my Indian Open picks on the spreadsheet on the website. The preview should be up later tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you get Rashid Khan at 90/1? I backed him at half those odds (home club). Gone for with e/w:
Indian:
Ormsby
Chowrasia
Atwal
Rashid Khan
Wiratchant
Northern Trust:
Spieth
Johnson
Holmes
Todd

Fancy Lee Slattery to do well as well in India - top 10 finish perhaps which I will wait for.


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 17, 2015)

Mistype. Should be 80/1. William Hill opened up at 80's so had to take that


----------



## Svenska (Feb 17, 2015)

Keegan Bradley, Tony Finau and Sang-Moon Bae 

Indian Open is a bit of a minefield but Wade Ormsby was impressive last week and I fancy Matt Fitzpatrick to do well too.


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm going to give the indian Open a miss this week, although it seems a lot on here and the previews online like Rashin Khan's chances.

Over on the PGA Tour

Keegan Bradley 50/1
Charles Howell 80/1
Brendon De Jonge 125/1
Geoff ogilvy 200/1

All e/w, goodluck guys


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 17, 2015)

You love Ogilvy don't you?!


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 17, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			You love Ogilvy don't you?!
		
Click to expand...

I do!

Its not really a bet on him...more a hobby! I never expect to get much back but if I do its a bonus haha!


----------



## Steve Bamford (Feb 18, 2015)

I reckon Jimbo will win in 2015 - about time mind. Right time and right circumstances, probably on his favourite Bermudagrass greens. Copperhead anyone? Once he wins, potential for multiples as per 2010.  I was impressed with his performance last week at Pebble Beach.  Normally does nothing, but right on the money after a month of work prior to the event.


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 22, 2015)

Well that was probably the worst standard of professional golf I've ever seen.


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Preview for the Joburg Open now live: http://wp.me/p51Lf9-2c

Let me hear everyone's picks this week!


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 24, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Preview for the Joburg Open now live: http://wp.me/p51Lf9-2c

Let me hear everyone's picks this week!
		
Click to expand...

Walters has already dropped to 50/1


----------



## norbs (Feb 24, 2015)

Thomas Aiken is a decent shout at 25's (Betvictor) and you really can't ignore Sterne at 20's. I know Coetzee is defending but he really hasn't been playing well enough to be considered favourite for this IMHO.


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 24, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Well that was probably the worst standard of professional golf I've ever seen.
		
Click to expand...

Entertaining though!


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 24, 2015)

PGA Tour - Honda Classic

Keegan Bradley 28/1
Louis Oosthuizen 66/1 - Does anyone know if he is fit yet? I'm putting my bets on after the City game and i'm unsure whether he'll even finish the tournament?
Charles Howell 100/1
Brendon De Jonge 150/1
Cameron Tringale 200/1


European Tour -Jo Burg Open

Thomas Pieters 33/1
Mathew Baldwin 100/1
Simon Dyson 100/1


goodluck to all that play


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 24, 2015)

Gutted that SSP lost in the play-off last week. 
This week :
Joburg:
Aiken 25/1
Pieters 33/1
Benson 50/1
Honda:
Reed 40/1
Fowler 33/1

Good luck all


----------



## KJT123 (Feb 24, 2015)

On PGA ive gone with

Justin Rose
Billy Horschel
Sang Moon Bae


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2015)

It's all about Rory this week for me. His game is in great shape and I think 7/2 is a great price.

 When Tiger was in this form he'd be no bigger than 9/4 and Rory is playing aswell if not better than Tiger was.

On a side note Leeds have just let me down for Â£3k


----------



## Svenska (Feb 24, 2015)

Jo'burg:

Brandon Stone
Morton Madsen
Thomas Aiken
John Hahn

Honda:

Rickie Fowler
Justin Thomas
Boo Weekly

FRL singles and double:

Tyrell Hatton & Harris English


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 25, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			PGA Tour - Honda Classic

Keegan Bradley 28/1
Louis Oosthuizen 66/1 
Charles Howell 100/1
Brendon De Jonge 150/1
Cameron Tringale 200/1


European Tour -Jo Burg Open

Thomas Pieters 33/1
Mathew Baldwin 100/1
Simon Dyson 100/1


goodluck to all that play
		
Click to expand...

+ Matt Every 300/1
+ Bo Van Pelt 300/1


----------



## Steve Bamford (Feb 25, 2015)

PGA National means one thing - plenty of wind! A dodgy forecast which includes rain (Sat) and thunder (Sun) will turn this into a high scoring affair. Naturally the rain will soften the course for the final round, but with gusting 40 km/h winds forecast for Sunday, this won't be a scoring fest - if the weather allows a Sunday finish. 

Links to the U.S. Open abound at PGA National and a return to Bermudagrass greens is important to note. Rough conditions can often level the playing field, so expect a definite change in the cast this week. 

 Jason Dufner, Dustin Johnson and Brian Harman sit atop my wind positive analysis and the latter looks attractively priced at 150/1, especially as he's grouped with Ryan Palmer. 

 At the top of the market I - like everyone else seemingly - can't overlook Keegan Bradley. Doral won't be in his mind as he is desperate for his first PGA Tour win since 2012 (that's unbelievable). 

 Big prices traditionally do well at PGA National and the U.S. Open link is strong, so Lucas Glover, John Peterson and Erik Compton are all excellent plays at serious triple-digit prices. Not forgetting Ernie Els - the winner here in 2008


----------



## drewster (Feb 26, 2015)

I've gone Poulter 100/1 at the Honda Classic and Jbe Kruger 100/1 at Joburg and also had an e/w double on them both too.


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 26, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			European Tour -Jo Burg Open

Thomas Pieters 33/1 *-8 T2*
Mathew Baldwin 100/1 *-2 T64*
Simon Dyson 100/1 *-6 T8*


goodluck to all that play
		
Click to expand...

Happy with my 3 after 1 days play

the question is - how will pieters and dyson play the East course tomorrow? Anything under par and they'll be in the thick of it

Baldwin, although 7 off the lead, at least has the easier West to play so something in the mid 60's would be nice off him

Those of you who have Aiken will be licking your lips, -5 on the East, surely a low score tomorrow on the west follows.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 26, 2015)

Kaymer 40/1
Rose 24/1

Can't back Rory at that price.


----------



## KJT123 (Mar 1, 2015)

Well at least I got a small payout on Jaco Van Zyl at 40/1 at Joburg Open. 

Good luck to drewster with his Poulter 100/1 pick!


----------



## drewster (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks , It's only Â£2.50 each way but will be handy if it comes in. The shank and then the hooked drive last night made me switch off so i was pleasantly surprised to see where he is overnight.  It's going to be interesting this afternoon !!!


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 2, 2015)

I've got a Â£1 on both Poulter and Casey each way at odds of 100/1 and 40/1 respectively. If either of them deliver it'll make up for a total loss the week before, which will be nice.

Fingers crossed...


----------



## Big D 88 (Mar 2, 2015)

Good luck to those on Poulter & Casey - Great picks!

Ultimately a dreadful weekend for my european picks. and PGA was even worse!


----------



## sportsbob (Mar 2, 2015)

What was Harrington worth at the start of the tournament I wonder?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			What was Harrington worth at the start of the tournament I wonder?
		
Click to expand...

150/1


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 2, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			What was Harrington worth at the start of the tournament I wonder?
		
Click to expand...

200/1


----------



## KJT123 (Mar 2, 2015)

Indeed. You could've got 650/1 on betfair. Not many people expected that! Unlucky to Poulter and Casey backers but you have got yourself an e/w payout. 

Three events next week, WGC Cadillac, Puerto Rico Open and Africa Open. 
I've already made a couple of picks for Africa Open which are on my website. 

Let me hear your picks for this week!


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 2, 2015)

I had a punt on Andy Sullivan at 11/1 and then watched the odds as Harrington went for a swim on 17 today, is odds went from 1/2 to 21/10 then 9/4 stuck a few bob on then. Not a big gambler on the golf, but I am up a few quid after this weekends tournaments.


----------



## KJT123 (Mar 2, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I had a punt on Andy Sullivan at 11/1 and then watched the odds as Harrington went for a swim on 17 today, is odds went from 1/2 to 21/10 then 9/4 stuck a few bob on then. Not a big gambler on the golf, but I am up a few quid after this weekends tournaments.
		
Click to expand...

Well done!


----------



## drewster (Mar 3, 2015)

I tend to look for decent value like Poulter last week so this week i've gone Â£2.50 e/w on Luiten 100/1 @ Doral  and Â£2.50 e/w on Jbe Kruger 125/1 @ Africa Open.   Just the tenner a week for me.


----------



## Big D 88 (Mar 4, 2015)

WGC Cadillac

Keegan Bradley 50/1
Louis Oosthuizen 125/1 (using the refunded money from last week - still not sure he's fit but has to be a danger if he is)
Thongchai Jaidee 125/1
Geoff Ogilvy 200/1
Cameron Tringale 250/1


Africa Open

Simon Dyson 66/1
Matthew Baldwin 80/1 



Anyone had a bet on the snooker shoot out?

I'll be at home, child and fiance-free, tonight so will watch a bit of snooker and footy. Its a minefield trying to predict the outcome of these events but its fun nevertheless.

Outright - Ricky Walden 25/1 & Matthew Stevens 66/1

Wednesday night acca - rory Mcleod 5/6, shaun murphy 1/2, joe swail 11/8 - pays 11/2


----------



## Steve Bamford (Mar 4, 2015)

Dustin Johnson at Doral.  He so needs a win! His power and excellent scrambling combination works perfectly at Doral.  Struggles in Florida generally, but loves Doral where he finished 2nd on the old course and 4th here last year.


----------



## KJT123 (Mar 4, 2015)

Evening everyone.

My picks this week, 

Africa Open: Adrian Otaegui 0.5pts Outright E/W, 5/1 Top 10 Finish 1pts. Adilson Da Silva Top 20 Finish 1pt.

WGC Cadillac: Justin Rose 35/1, Hideki Matsuyama 33/1, Brooks Kopeka 33/1. All 1pt E/W

Previews can be found here: weeklygolfselections.com

Good luck all


----------



## KJT123 (Mar 11, 2015)

Everyone's picks for this week?

Mine are here: weeklygolfselections.com

Good luck all.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder, Cheltenham has distracted me from my golf bets, I'm going to have a nosey now to find the winner


----------



## Big D 88 (Mar 11, 2015)

Dyson 60, Baldwin 80, Horsey 100 all ew in European tour

Oosthuizen 50, Howell III 80, De Jonge 90, Tringale 125 all ew in PGA

Goodluck all


----------



## Big D 88 (Mar 13, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			Dyson 60, Baldwin 80, Horsey 100 all ew in European tour

Oosthuizen 50, Howell III 80, De Jonge 90, Tringale 125 all ew in PGA

Goodluck all
		
Click to expand...

Horsey flying the flag for me in S.A - needs a low round tomorrow to stand a chance come sunday

De jonge has been great so far - unfortunately 2 rounds still to play and he typically gets worse as the rounds progress but i live i hope. Howell and Tringale only 4 off the lead too...chances


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 15, 2015)

I didn't have a bet in this at the start, I was too busy picking Cheltenham winners!!

I backed Ryan Moore last night @ 5/1 when he was a couple behind.


----------



## Big D 88 (Mar 15, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I didn't have a bet in this at the start, I was too busy picking Cheltenham winners!!

I backed Ryan Moore last night @ 5/1 when he was a couple behind.
		
Click to expand...

Nice pick, de jonge did what he does best...

Im up ready to watch the European Tour - Come on horsey


----------



## KJT123 (Mar 17, 2015)

Unlucky everyone. Horsey a good pick but crumbled in final round! 

My preview for Arnold Palmer Invitational http://wp.me/p51Lf9-2w

Love this event, going with Stenson, Poulter, Snedeker and a 250/1 outsider!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2015)

Fancy Paul Casey for a win or place seems to be in good form,just
needs a few more putts to go in.


----------



## Big D 88 (Mar 17, 2015)

I'd bet in a seller on the geegee's so guess i cant say the lack of talent on offer on the european tour has stopped me having a bet.

Renato Paratore 40/1 
Nacho Elvira 66/1

The PGA tournament looks like it could be a cracker

Keegan Bradley 33/1
Charles Howell 66/1
Graeme Delaet 66/1
Louis Oosthuizen 80/1


goodluck all those who have a punt


----------



## Steve Bamford (Mar 18, 2015)

Sam Saunders has been playing well of late so see the logic.  He's undoubtedly a relatively late developer, but his performance in Puerto Rico was excellent.  Big step here mind.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 18, 2015)

JB Holmes at 40/1 seemed pretty good to me. Only a matter of time based on his recent form surely?


----------



## sportsbob (Mar 18, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Unlucky everyone. Horsey a good pick but crumbled in final round! 

My preview for Arnold Palmer Invitational http://wp.me/p51Lf9-2w

Love this event, going with Stenson, Poulter, Snedeker and a 250/1 outsider!
		
Click to expand...

I see that you avoided the madeira. Gone for Lagergren in that and I too fancy JB Holmes in the PGA


----------



## Svenska (Mar 18, 2015)

Madeira is a minefiled for me but I think Victor Riu has performed in better class fields before so willing to take a punt on him, likewise Scott Henry who at 80s could be a good runner. I've had one other tickle on Jason Scrivener.

At Bay Hill I really fancy Adam Scott at 20s this week, not much interested in a T5 I want the win. Each way on Webb Simpson, Louis Oosthuizen and at 400/1 Chad Collins. I've left Martin Laird alone after initially fancying him given his form of late and his form here previously, mainly because he's let me down so many times.


----------



## turkish (Mar 18, 2015)

Just checked my online account and a moment of drunken idiocy placed Â£15 on the nose on tiger for the masters @40/1


----------



## Svenska (Mar 18, 2015)

turkish said:



			Just checked my online account and a moment of drunken idiocy placed Â£15 on the nose on tiger for the masters @40/1
		
Click to expand...

If he somehow has a decent first round he'll be trading on betfair at single figures odds so you can lay it off and have a free bet elsewhere


----------



## KJT123 (Mar 22, 2015)

Well that was incredibly frustrating. Stenson never really got it going today, Snedeker pays the price for awful 2nd round and Poulter just not good enough. Saunders looked like he was going to hold on for a T20 finish but predictably he fell of towards the end of the final round. Different Sunday, same rubbish.


----------



## Svenska (Mar 23, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Well that was incredibly frustrating. Stenson never really got it going today, Snedeker pays the price for awful 2nd round and Poulter just not good enough. Saunders looked like he was going to hold on for a T20 finish but predictably he fell of towards the end of the final round. Different Sunday, same rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

I can't even pick my own nose this year, let alone a winner. Diabolical.


----------



## sportsbob (Mar 24, 2015)

Valero - Todd (45/1), Kuchar (25/1), Swafford (175/1)
Hassan II - Levy, Canizares, Sullivan all e/w


----------



## Big D 88 (Mar 24, 2015)

Has Ben Coley from Sporting Life been stalking me?

Why on earth has he tipped 3 of my regulars this season all in 1 event

Tringale 80/1, Howell the turd 66/1, the messiah Ogilvy 150/1?

Ive also added Brendon De Jonge 100/1 into the mix, all e/w

In europe, ive gone Bourdy 33/1, Pieters 40/1, Hatton 50/1 and Baldwin 80/1


----------



## KJT123 (Mar 24, 2015)

Well i have somehow picked myself up from Sunday evening, and feeling confident this week!

Steele, Hoffman, Jacobson and a 200/1 outsider! http://wp.me/p51Lf9-2A

I'll try and post preview for European Tour event tomorrow. 

Good luck all

Edit: @BigD88, Ogilvy seems a great shout this week but opted for Cejka instead!


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 1, 2015)

Penultimate event before the Masters, who's going to win?

My selections: http://wp.me/p51Lf9-2H


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 1, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Penultimate event before the Masters, who's going to win?

My selections: http://wp.me/p51Lf9-2H

Click to expand...

Hi KJT

I've noticed recently a lot of your selections coincide with Ben Coleys on Sporting Life

Do you read his article as part of your research into a tournament?

I find his insight is great. 

FWIW i have gone for - Schwartzel 66/1, Howell III 100/1, Oosthuizen 25/1 and Bradley 33/1


----------



## sportsbob (Apr 1, 2015)

Gone e/w with Spieth 7/1, Moore 30/1, Streb 140/1 and Jason Bohn ultimatum 200s


----------



## Region3 (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't have a go very often but you lot are a bad influence! 

I've had Reed, Casey, Piercy and Pinckney outright, and Charlie Hoffman to be first round leader.


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 1, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			Hi KJT

I've noticed recently a lot of your selections coincide with Ben Coleys on Sporting Life

Do you read his article as part of your research into a tournament?

I find his insight is great. 

FWIW i have gone for - Schwartzel 66/1, Howell III 100/1, Oosthuizen 25/1 and Bradley 33/1
		
Click to expand...

I always do my own research and try to avoid what any other tipsters say. Who has Coley gone for this week?

I guess it is a good thing that I end up with some of the same selections as him, must mean i'm doing something right at least


----------



## stuart22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Evening all new member here am stuart from Edinburgh.  I uusally bet on the golf every week looking at larger odds and a ew bet. I work in a bookies I've been monitorting the odds for the masters the Last few weeks Koepka 66/1 Cabrera 80/1 are worth a EW bet. Jimmy Walker at 25/1 looks a good shout. I do fancy Rickie Fowler I am a huge fan of Rickie normally stick a couple quid on him in the majors. 28/1. Think that's where I'll be putting my money next week.


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Stuart, great to have you along and good luck.


----------



## Svenska (Apr 2, 2015)

Is it worth focusing on players who haven't qualified for The Masters whom a win this week would get them on the gig? I've been stung on him so many times but Nick Watney at 100/1 has been lumped on. He's got the ability somewhere I know he has, he also revels in playing in majors so he'll be doing everything possible to go for the win this week. Houston is supposedly set up to be Augusta like and par 5 performance is always massive at Augusta so Watney's ability to take par 5's apart when he's on form is another huge boost to my reckless bet i've had on him. 

I've had a couple of small e/w's on Eric Compton and Tony Finau as well, no real reasoning. Compton has some ok form here and often springs a good performance at a big price and Finau i've backed most of the year as I was convinced he was going to do well in his first year on tour. I'd be pig sick if he finally got a T5 at 225/1 and I hadn't backed him.


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 2, 2015)

Agree with your reasoning with Watney. Good luck.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2015)

Made a massive, massive mistake when trying to put a bet on my Masters fancy on Thursday evening. Will post the details up later tonight.


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 5, 2015)

You put Â£100 on Craig Stadler instead of Kevin?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2015)

Make it Â£175 E/W and you're not far off the mark.


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ouch! Perhaps you can lay him off at Betfair if you have the funds?


----------



## Berger (Apr 5, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Made a massive, massive mistake when trying to put a bet on my Masters fancy on Thursday evening. Will post the details up later tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Contact the bookies and tell them it was a mistake. They should change it for you.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Ouch! Perhaps you can lay him off at Betfair if you have the funds?
		
Click to expand...




Berger said:



			Contact the bookies and tell them it was a mistake. They should change it for you.
		
Click to expand...

What happened was that I had recently opened an online account and on Thursday evening I tried to transfer money into the account but my bank didn't like that and blocked the payment. It took a while to clear the card and in that time I thought that Spieth had gone out from 11's to 12's for The Masters and lumped on as soon as I could. Unfortunately those odds were for the Shell Houston Open and he was 6 shots behind after day 1 and that's where the bet went.

Two good rounds then saw that bet looking great value but todays dismal performance has brought me back to reality.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2015)

And then he goes and makes 2 birds in a row to bring my hopes back up again.


----------



## ADB (Apr 5, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			What happened was that I had recently opened an online account and on Thursday evening I tried to transfer money into the account but my bank didn't like that and blocked the payment. It took a while to clear the card and in that time I thought that Spieth had gone out from 11's to 12's for The Masters and lumped on as soon as I could. Unfortunately those odds were for the Shell Houston Open and he was 6 shots behind after day 1 and that's where the bet went.

Two good rounds then saw that bet looking great value but todays dismal performance has brought me back to reality.
		
Click to expand...

Looking good now, best of luck!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2015)

Cheers. To be honest I would settle for a top four place to double my money.


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 5, 2015)

Real tough 2 holes coming up.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2015)

As long as Wagner doesn't birdie 18 I should be ok as I had a saver on Holmes when he was on the turn.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol. There's the winner.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 5, 2015)

Have faith!


----------



## Bratty (Apr 5, 2015)

Bratty said:



			Have faith!
		
Click to expand...

Damnit!
I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2015)

Phew.


----------



## ADB (Apr 5, 2015)

BOOM!!


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 5, 2015)

Kids got some balls on him!


----------



## Bratty (Apr 5, 2015)

Forgot I was 2 mins behind!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Apr 5, 2015)

This should cheer you up! Might make a bit of dollar..... I didn't have a backing in the playoffs but now I want Speith for you!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2015)

Heart was in the mouth then.


----------



## Berger (Apr 5, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			What happened was that I had recently opened an online account and on Thursday evening I tried to transfer money into the account but my bank didn't like that and blocked the payment. It took a while to clear the card and in that time I thought that Spieth had gone out from 11's to 12's for The Masters and lumped on as soon as I could. Unfortunately those odds were for the Shell Houston Open and he was 6 shots behind after day 1 and that's where the bet went.

Two good rounds then saw that bet looking great value but todays dismal performance has brought me back to reality.
		
Click to expand...

So you have Â£175 on Spieth each way here?


----------



## Bratty (Apr 5, 2015)

Now THAT is an awkward stance!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2015)

Berger said:



			So you have Â£175 on Spieth each way here?
		
Click to expand...

Yes at 12's


----------



## Bratty (Apr 5, 2015)

Drinks on you if he wins it, GBH!


----------



## Berger (Apr 5, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Yes at 12's
		
Click to expand...

Nice. That little mistake has already earned you a decent profit and could be even better soon.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 5, 2015)

Bratty said:



			Drinks on you if he wins it, GBH! 

Click to expand...

Drinks on GBH anyhow, tidy profit either way...


----------



## Bratty (Apr 5, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Drinks on GBH anyhow, tidy profit either way...
		
Click to expand...

Good point!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Drinks on GBH anyhow, tidy profit either way...
		
Click to expand...

Not if Wagner wins as I had a saver on Holmes. Break even only if Wagner wins.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 5, 2015)

I have everything crossed that this putt drops


----------



## Bratty (Apr 5, 2015)

Okay... come on Holmes!!!


----------



## Berger (Apr 5, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Not if Wagner wins as I had a saver on Holmes. Break even only if Wagner wins.
		
Click to expand...

What price did you take Holmes at?


----------



## Bratty (Apr 5, 2015)

Once again, an over-eager fan or press photographer ruins it! These people should be banned if it can be determined who it was.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 5, 2015)

Thought Holmes had it there. So close.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2015)

Berger said:



			What price did you take Holmes at?
		
Click to expand...

2.15 on Betfair so just over evens. It went down as I was placing the bet.


----------



## Berger (Apr 5, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			2.15 on Betfair so just over evens. It went down as I was placing the bet.
		
Click to expand...

Hope he gets it done for you.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2015)

Bratty said:



			Once again, an over-eager fan or press photographer ruins it! These people should be banned if it can be determined who it was.
		
Click to expand...

Could have been his excuse for a poor shot though.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 5, 2015)

I did wonder that, but it seeing as how he'd been very hard on himself when he'd hit some bad ones, I feel it was a genuine complaint.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 5, 2015)

Great approach from Holmes. Ball in his court with Wagner at a decent 3 putt distance.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2015)

Bratty said:



			I did wonder that, but it seeing as how he'd been very hard on himself when he'd hit some bad ones, I feel it was a genuine complaint.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you usually hear the ' come on Jordan' when he hits a bad one.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Great approach from Holmes. Ball in his court with Wagner at a decent 3 putt distance.
		
Click to expand...

Can't finish it though.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2015)

Doesn't need to luckily.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 5, 2015)

Didn't need to! 
Well done, mate


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 5, 2015)

Get in. Thought he had let Wahgner off big time there. 3 putt distance it was afterall.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 5, 2015)

Great play off.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2015)

Bratty said:



			Didn't need to! 
Well done, mate
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. Just over Â£800 profit, all due to a stupid mistake.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 5, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Cheers. Just over Â£800 profit, all due to a stupid mistake.
		
Click to expand...

Mistake noted... And will be copied numerous times


----------



## Bratty (Apr 6, 2015)

I got Paddy Power to cancel one two nights ago, as my phone went a bit weird when trying to change a bet, and put Â£5 win on Poulter for the Masters.
That shouldn't come back to haunt me, but get ready for a thread next Sunday if he's there or there about!


----------



## Bratty (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh and well done GBH! Â£800 a nice little earner!


----------



## Berger (Apr 6, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Cheers. Just over Â£800 profit, all due to a stupid mistake.
		
Click to expand...

All onto Spieth next week?! ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 6, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Mistake noted... And will be copied numerous times 

Click to expand...

Haha. It's hard enough to pick a winner at the best of times. Luckily I don't bet very often these days.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 6, 2015)

Cheers Bratty.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 6, 2015)

Berger said:



			All onto Spieth next week?! &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

No, same bet.


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 6, 2015)

Who's ready for some Masters bets?!


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 6, 2015)

Finally I end a week in profit with a nice top 20 finish from Reifers. Could have been better if Stefani didn't fall apart!!!


----------



## sportsbob (Apr 6, 2015)

I put a cheeky bet on Andrew Putnam at 500/1 and was very excited on Friday evening, not so on Saturday! looking at the ones that got away last night, 16/1 Chad Collins to finish in the top 20, Charles Howell 100/1 e/w, Brendon De Jonge 150/1 e/w and the real BIG miss of the weekend, Johnson 'I've done nothing for over a year' Wagner 300/1 e/w.

Good luck for the Masters, I will be looking for top ten finishes for the likes of Rose, Dustbin Johnson and Kooch. Rory, Spieth and Day each way bets.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2015)

Anyone else putting a cheeky EW on Couples ?


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 6, 2015)

Might be worth a top 10 finish bet but definitely not ew.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 6, 2015)

My betting habits are pretty limited but what I tend to do is keep my winnings reserved so that I can splash out a little on the Masters and The Open.

So far I've got a bunch of e/w bets on:

Jimmy Walker
Jordan Spieth,
Dustin Johnson
Henrik Stenson
Bubba Watson
Patrick Reed
Justin Rose
Tiger Woods
JB Holmes
Ricky Fowler
Martin Kaymer
Brandt Snedeker
Rory Mcilroy (no point given his odds right now but I placed this bet last year with decent odds on him completing the career major slam)

With a spread like that I then wait until the Saturday to pick an outright winner that's got decent odds and is looking likely to pull in front from a few shots behind. Don't get the best odds placing a winner like this but in the last 4 years I've been able to turn a profit with this strategy.


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 6, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			My betting habits are pretty limited but what I tend to do is keep my winnings reserved so that I can splash out a little on the Masters and The Open.

So far I've got a bunch of e/w bets on:

Jimmy Walker
Jordan Spieth,
Dustin Johnson
Henrik Stenson
Bubba Watson
Patrick Reed
Justin Rose
Tiger Woods
JB Holmes
Ricky Fowler
Martin Kaymer
Brandt Snedeker
Rory Mcilroy (no point given his odds right now but I placed this bet last year with decent odds on him completing the career major slam)

.
		
Click to expand...

Thats quite a lot of golfers, and not a lot at big prices regardless of the time u backed them (apart fromn holmes maybe?) ...whats your intended profit margin now? I'd imagine your looking about 50% (evens shot?)


----------



## Bratty (Apr 6, 2015)

Not sure about all the odds, but Fowler is out from 22/1 to 30/1 and Snedeker from 33/1 to 40/1. I of course had them at the earlier prices
Walker is in from 25/1 to 22/1, so not all bad for my bets!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2015)

Im putting Â£1 each way  on

Rory
Day
Schwartzel
Stenson
Rose


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 6, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			Thats quite a lot of golfers, and not a lot at big prices regardless of the time u backed them (apart fromn holmes maybe?) ...whats your intended profit margin now? I'd imagine your looking about 50% (evens shot?)
		
Click to expand...

I placed on Holmes last week at 66/1. He's gone down to about 40/1 now?

Profit margins? Don't know exactly! With the outlay I've got here I'm happy to end up evens. To put it in perspective, I've turned the first Â£30 I put into my account into Â£165 in 4 years doing this for the Masters and The Open. It just makes watching more exciting for me, I'm not looking for big returns. It's just fun to pick who might be in contention on the final day. If McIlroy wins I'll need a couple of good top 5 placings to turn a profit but what the heck. It's fun.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 6, 2015)

as of today for the Masters

Jordan Spieth 8/1
Rory McIlroy 8/1
Bubba Watson 10/1
Dustin Johnson 12/1
Jason Day 12/1
Jimmy Walker 18/1
Adam Scott 20/1
Henrik Stenson 20/1
Phil Mickelson 20/1
Tiger Woods 20/1
Patrick Reed 25/1
Matt Kuchar 30/1
Rickie Fowler 30/1
J.B. Holmes 35/1
Brandt Snedeker 40/1
Justin Rose 40/1
Sergio Garcia 40/1
Lee Westwood 45/1
Louis Oosthuizen 50/1
Hideki Matsuyama 60/1
Keegan Bradley 60/1
Ryan Moore 60/1
Zach Johnson 60/1
Martin Kaymer 65/1
Billy Horschel 70/1
Jim Furyk 70/1
Paul Casey 70/1
Angel Cabrera 80/1
Bill Haas 80/1
Brooks Koepka 80/1
Charl Schwartzel 80/1
Ian Poulter 80/1
Ryan Palmer 80/1
Hunter Mahan 100/1
Kevin Na 100/1
Luke Donald 100/1
Victor Dubuisson 100/1
Gary Woodland 125/1
Jamie Donaldson 125/1
Jason Dufner 125/1
Russell Henley 125/1
Vijay Singh 125/1
Chris Kirk 150/1
Danny Willet 150/1
Ernie Els 150/1
Fred Couples 150/1
Graeme McDowell 150/1
Jonas Blixt 150/1
Kevin Streelman 150/1
Miguel Angel Jimenez 150/1
Padraig Harrington 150/1
Shane Lowry 150/1
Webb Simpson 150/1
Branden Grace 200/1
James Hahn 200/1
Marc Leishman 200/1
Steve Stricker 200/1
Bernd Wiesberger 250/1
Brendon Todd 250/1
Camilo Villegas 250/1
Charley Hoffman 250/1
John Senden 250/1
Joost Luiten 250/1
Matt Every 250/1
Morgan Hoffman 250/1
Sang-Moon Bae 250/1
Anirban Lahiri 300/1
Ben Martin 300/1
Bernhard Langer 300/1
Cameron Tringale 300/1
Geoff Ogilvy 300/1
Robert Streb 300/1
Seung-Yul Noh 300/1
Stephen Gallacher 300/1
Thomas Bjorn 300/1
Ben Crane 500/1
Brian Harman 500/1
Erik Compton 500/1
Kevin Stadler 500/1
Mikko Ilonen 500/1
Thongchai Jaidee 500/1
Trevor Immelman 500/1
Scott Harvey 750/1
Antonio Murdaca 1000/1
Bradley Neil 1000/1
Corey Conners 1000/1
Darren Clarke 1000/1
Gunn Yang 1000/1
Jose Maria Olazabal 1000/1
Matias Dominguez 1000/1
Mike Weir 1000/1
Tom Watson 1000/1
Byron Meth 2000/1
Ben Crenshaw 2500/1
Ian Woosnam 2500/1
Larry Mize 2500/1
Mark Oâ€™Meara 2500/1
Sandy Lyle 2500/1


----------



## Bratty (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks, Gmac. 

FYI, some of those odds aren't as good as are currently on Paddy Power, but some better.
Shop around, folks.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2015)

CMAC said:



			as of today for the Masters

Jordan Spieth 8/1
Rory McIlroy 8/1
Bubba Watson 10/1
Dustin Johnson 12/1
Jason Day 12/1
Jimmy Walker 18/1
Adam Scott 20/1
Henrik Stenson 20/1
Phil Mickelson 20/1
Tiger Woods 20/1
Patrick Reed 25/1
Matt Kuchar 30/1
Rickie Fowler 30/1
J.B. Holmes 35/1
Brandt Snedeker 40/1
Justin Rose 40/1
Sergio Garcia 40/1
Lee Westwood 45/1
Louis Oosthuizen 50/1
Hideki Matsuyama 60/1
Keegan Bradley 60/1
Ryan Moore 60/1
Zach Johnson 60/1
Martin Kaymer 65/1
Billy Horschel 70/1
Jim Furyk 70/1
Paul Casey 70/1
Angel Cabrera 80/1
Bill Haas 80/1
Brooks Koepka 80/1
Charl Schwartzel 80/1
Ian Poulter 80/1
Ryan Palmer 80/1
Hunter Mahan 100/1
Kevin Na 100/1
Luke Donald 100/1
Victor Dubuisson 100/1
Gary Woodland 125/1
Jamie Donaldson 125/1
Jason Dufner 125/1
Russell Henley 125/1
Vijay Singh 125/1
Chris Kirk 150/1
Danny Willet 150/1
Ernie Els 150/1
Fred Couples 150/1
Graeme McDowell 150/1
Jonas Blixt 150/1
Kevin Streelman 150/1
Miguel Angel Jimenez 150/1
Padraig Harrington 150/1
Shane Lowry 150/1
Webb Simpson 150/1
Branden Grace 200/1
James Hahn 200/1
Marc Leishman 200/1
Steve Stricker 200/1
Bernd Wiesberger 250/1
Brendon Todd 250/1
Camilo Villegas 250/1
Charley Hoffman 250/1
John Senden 250/1
Joost Luiten 250/1
Matt Every 250/1
Morgan Hoffman 250/1
Sang-Moon Bae 250/1
Anirban Lahiri 300/1
Ben Martin 300/1
Bernhard Langer 300/1
Cameron Tringale 300/1
Geoff Ogilvy 300/1
Robert Streb 300/1
Seung-Yul Noh 300/1
Stephen Gallacher 300/1
Thomas Bjorn 300/1
Ben Crane 500/1
Brian Harman 500/1
Erik Compton 500/1
Kevin Stadler 500/1
Mikko Ilonen 500/1
Thongchai Jaidee 500/1
Trevor Immelman 500/1
Scott Harvey 750/1
Antonio Murdaca 1000/1
Bradley Neil 1000/1
Corey Conners 1000/1
Darren Clarke 1000/1
Gunn Yang 1000/1
Jose Maria Olazabal 1000/1
Matias Dominguez 1000/1
Mike Weir 1000/1
Tom Watson 1000/1
Byron Meth 2000/1
Ben Crenshaw 2500/1
Ian Woosnam 2500/1
Larry Mize 2500/1
Mark Oâ€™Meara 2500/1
Sandy Lyle 2500/1
		
Click to expand...

Rory best price is 6/1
Speith 11/1


----------



## Bratty (Apr 6, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Rory best price is 6/1
Speith 11/1
		
Click to expand...

You gonna tell us where?


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 6, 2015)

oddschecker.com


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 6, 2015)

Ive gone with 
Jason Day 16/1
Dustin Johnson 18/1
Brandt Snedeker 55/1
J.B Holmes 66/1
Ryan Palmer 125/1

Prices taken last night


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 8, 2015)

Anyone seen of any decent new customer deals for the Master's? 

Dufner e/w at 125/1 looks a good bet.


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 8, 2015)

888Sport are offering triple odds for new customers.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 8, 2015)

Some decent new customer deals around for The Masters including 6 & 7 places each-way.  As KJT says also triple odds on any player in the field with 888Sport.  So Rory 18/1, Spieth 30/1. DJ 48/1.  You get the drift! This site lists the deals http://www.6placeseachway.co.uk/the-masters-6-places-each-way.htm


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 8, 2015)

Cheers guys, will take a look.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 8, 2015)

Coral are doing the same new customer deal, triple odds. maximum 5 quid stake.


----------



## drewster (Apr 8, 2015)

Olly @ 1000/1 looks interesting !!!! He's won there obviously and was top 10 a couple of weeks ago in Europe. I know he's not long off of the tee but he could potentially do a Zach Johnson and plot his way round there to a top 6/7 finish. Am i dreaming ????


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 8, 2015)

I've had 6 at smallish stakes...

Harrington
Rose
Speith
Snedeker
Schwartzel
Kaymer

No doubt I'll be reloading when they miss the cut.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 8, 2015)

A great fun golf bet for me, is the 3 balls. pick the winner of each individual 3 ball (as many as you like) as an accumulator.

Example i have just backed:

Bubba
Furyk
Kuchar
McIlroy
Reed
Westwood

6 fold accumulator, 90/1.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Spieth, Walker and Horschel each way, and Westwood to be top 10.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2015)

Rooter said:



			A great fun golf bet for me, is the 3 balls. pick the winner of each individual 3 ball (as many as you like) as an accumulator.

Example i have just backed:

Bubba
Furyk
Kuchar
McIlroy
Reed
Westwood

6 fold accumulator, 90/1.
		
Click to expand...

Mate what happens to the 90/1 if theres a tie in one group and what happens if its the
same in 2 etc


----------



## Rooter (Apr 8, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Mate what happens to the 90/1 if theres a tie in one group and what happens if its the
same in 2 etc
		
Click to expand...

I think you lose.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I think you lose.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry, yes you would do its a win accumulator,doh


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2015)

Got an email off Coral. 
Bet Â£10 on The Masters & get a free Â£10 in play bet.


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 8, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry, yes you would do its a win accumulator,doh
		
Click to expand...

In a 3 ball bet - if two players tie the best score of the 3 in the group you dont lose - its class a dead heat like a horse race for example


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 8, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			I placed on Holmes last week at 66/1. He's gone down to about 40/1 now?

Profit margins? Don't know exactly! With the outlay I've got here I'm happy to end up evens. To put it in perspective, I've turned the first Â£30 I put into my account into Â£165 in 4 years doing this for the Masters and The Open. It just makes watching more exciting for me, I'm not looking for big returns. It's just fun to pick who might be in contention on the final day. If McIlroy wins I'll need a couple of good top 5 placings to turn a profit but what the heck. It's fun. 

Click to expand...

Ah cool

I wasnt knocking your bets i was just curious as to the strategy

TBH - any return is welcomed as in all betting - you dont expect to win , you just hope lol!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Mate what happens to the 90/1 if theres a tie in one group and what happens if its the
same in 2 etc
		
Click to expand...

Tie's do not count, It's classed as a dead heat and that pick becomes void. 

So if you have a 7 man accumulator and 3 dead heat you'll end up with a 4 man accumulator. 

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Tie's do not count, It's classed as a dead heat and that pick becomes void. 

So if you have a 7 man accumulator and 3 dead heat you'll end up with a 4 man accumulator. 

Hope this makes sense.
		
Click to expand...

This was my thinking aswell. 
Same with all major bookies do you know?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			This was my thinking aswell. 
Same with all major bookies do you know?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. In the 2 ball betting you can back the tie usually at odds of 16/1


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Yes. In the 2 ball betting you can back the tie usually at odds of 16/1
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 8, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Tie's do not count, It's classed as a dead heat and that pick becomes void. 

So if you have a 7 man accumulator and 3 dead heat you'll end up with a 4 man accumulator. 

Hope this makes sense.
		
Click to expand...

in a 3 ball bet, and 2 tie for the best score, the pick doesnt become void, it becomes a DH


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			in a 3 ball bet, and 2 tie for the best score, the pick doesnt become void, it becomes a DH
		
Click to expand...

& your bet?


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			& your bet?
		
Click to expand...

E.G

Â£10 win on rory in a 3ball bet @ 2/1

if he wins the 3ball - you win Â£30
if he ties the best score with 1 other player  - you win Â£15
if all 3 time - you win Â£7.50 (or lose Â£2.50 which ever way you look at it)

Same applies in accumulators


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			E.G

Â£10 win on rory in a 3ball bet @ 2/1

if he wins the 3ball - you win Â£30
if he ties the best score with 1 other player  - you win Â£15
if all 3 time - you win Â£7.50 (or lose Â£2.50 which ever way you look at it)

Same applies in accumulators
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure?

It was my understanding that a dh in the 3ball golf bets became void.

Usually your stake is halved regardless of how many tie.


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 8, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Are you sure?

It was my understanding that a dh in the 3ball golf bets became void.

Usually your stake is halved regardless of how many tie.
		
Click to expand...

Yep i've been placing 3 ball bets for a long time - ive had all the permutations in my time lol!
the 3ball bet is no different to a 3 horse race


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			Yep i've been placing 3 ball bets for a long time - ive had all the permutations in my time lol!
the 3ball bet is no different to a 3 horse race
		
Click to expand...

Yer learn somethin new every day!!

I stand corrected mate.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Yer learn somethin new every day!!

I stand corrected mate.
		
Click to expand...

Last time I listen to you ;-)


----------



## Bratty (Apr 8, 2015)

Snedeker out to 45/1. I reckon that's a great each way shout. I backed him at 33/1... time will tell.


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 8, 2015)

He's actually been shortened over the last couple of days. I took 55/1 6 places on Sunday.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Last year I bet a few quid on Jim Furyk to finish in the top 5 @ around 10/1 ?? i think . 
He finished joint 5th along with 2/3 other players. But the odds paid out were reduced to around 3/1 ???.

I can't recall the exact odds, but as someone who only has the occasional bet, I was surprised by the reduced odds .:angry:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Last year I bet a few quid on Jim Furyk to finish in the top 5 @ around 10/1 ?? i think . 
He finished joint 5th along with 2/3 other players. But the odds paid out were reduced to around 3/1 ???.

I can't recall the exact odds, but as someone who only has the occasional bet, I was surprised by the reduced odds .:angry:
		
Click to expand...

The bookies reduce your stake not the odds but it works out the same usually.

The dead heat rule covers them so they don't have to pay out 2 winners.


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 8, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Yer learn somethin new every day!!

I stand corrected mate.
		
Click to expand...

No worries pal

Ive now done my 3ball bet

4 of my outrights - ogilvy, morgan hoffman, jaidee and noh in a yankee.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			The bookies reduce your stake not the odds but it works out the same usually.

The dead heat rule covers them so they don't have to pay out 2 winners.
		
Click to expand...

Its the wording they use  " TO FINISH IN THE TOP 5 " that I found misleading as a novice punter.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Its the wording they use  " TO FINISH IN THE TOP 5 " that I found misleading as a novice punter.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh yes,if you have 2 players tied 4th you lose out .

Anyway I've backed the following:

D Johnson  win @18/1  
M Kuchar ew @ 33/1
P Casey Top5 @ 16/1
Snedeker ew @45/1
R Palmer we @ 80/1
J Walker FRL @ 25/1

Good luck and Happy Punting Gents


----------



## peterlav (Apr 8, 2015)

Had a couple of bets on Woods to miss the cut @5/6, drifted out to 11/10, couldn't resist, so had another little dabble


----------



## brendy (Apr 9, 2015)

Did my Punts on Monday evening
Rory, 6\1 win. Hard to ignore.
Tiger, 45/1 ew bet. I watched him on the range on Sky on Monday and couldnt see anything wrong with his swing at all, even his demeanour looks like business this week.
Jason Day, 14\1 ew , love his game.
and finally, Clarkey as a big outsider 750\1 ew. He has lost a lot of beef this past year and gained some yardage off the tee, if he can get his putter behaving, Id love to see him make top 5.


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 9, 2015)

Few small bets for me this week:

First Round Leader, all e/w - Holmes 50/1, Couples 100/1, Kuchar 30/1
Woods to miss cut - Evens
Koepka for best placed rookie - 4/1
Outright, all e/w - DJ, Day, Holmes (at 66/1), Walker and Koepka

I'd still love a McIllory win, and with range of bets I have could still have that plus be in profit. If not then fingers crossed for one of my outrights!


----------



## Rooter (Apr 9, 2015)

just to reconfirm my 2 punts, Reed at 50/1 (backed it weeks ago!) and Burnt Cheeseburger at 150/1. And my 6 fold acca for today at 90/1.


----------



## Svenska (Apr 9, 2015)

Paddy Power lobbed me Â£40 in free bets after I placed my picks so i've ended up with 8 picks!! Hahahahaa

DJ Â£20 e/w at 16/1 6 places (I also have him in the sweep down the golf club which is Â£180 for the winner, Â£100 for 2nd etc)
Snedeker Â£10 e/w at 45/1 7 places with betfair
Scott Â£10 WIN at 22/1 6 places
Harman Â£2.50 e/w 400/1 6 places
Sang Moon-Bae Â£2.50 e/w 250/1 and Â£2.50 e/w 125/1 FRL both 6 places
Jason Dufner Â£5 e/w 150/1 and Â£2.50 90/1 e/w FRL both 6 places
Hunter Mahan Â£5 e/w 80/1 6 places
Russell Henley Â£5 e/w 100/1 6 places

All of this for just Â£75 outlay I think with the free bets from PP. Watch me not even get a place!!! Hahahahaaa


----------



## Rooter (Apr 9, 2015)

Svenska said:



			All of this for just Â£75 outlay I think with the free bets from PP. Watch me not even get a place!!! Hahahahaaa
		
Click to expand...

LOL i know the feeling, I won 80 in free bets from PP for cheltenham, managed to turn that into 11 quid cash!! FAIL!!


----------



## drewster (Apr 9, 2015)

Â£5 win Mickelson   22/1
Â£1 e/w  Olazabal 1000/1   (heart ruling head)
Â£1 e/w Morgan Hoffman 200/1
Â£1 e/w Donaldson 125/1
Â£1 e/w Webb Simpson 125/1

Last of the big spenders !!!!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've stuck Â£2 each way bets on Spieth, McIlroy, Walker, D Johnson and Reed. Paying out quite nicely if they finish in the Top 6.

Just noticed I have Â£20 of free bets on my Paddy Power account, so stuck Â£5 on Bubba to win outright.


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2015)

If anyone has a Stan James account and doesnt want a big stake then they are 10/1 McIlroy currently


----------



## Mastercracker (Apr 9, 2015)

Coral are doing triple odds on 1 bet up to Â£5 for new customers. Stuck a fiver on Dustin Johnson @48/1 through that deal.

Also got Â£5 on Sergio, Snedeker and Walker.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ahhhh was 2 groups away from 1250 quid!! had a random 2.78 free bet.. Hunter Mahan double bogied the last and Rose played exceptionally! Damn...


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 15, 2015)

RBC Heritage: http://wp.me/p51Lf9-2T

Shenzhen International: http://wp.me/p51Lf9-2Q


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 15, 2015)

goodluck KJT

Iv got 

PGA

Charles Howell III @ 50/1
Cameron Tringale @ 66/1
Graeme Delaet @ 66/1
Morgan Hoffmann @ 80/1

European

Gregory Bourdy @ 33/1
David Horsey @ 40/1
Thomas Pieters @ 66/1


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 22, 2015)

So who do people fancy in Shanghai and New Orleans this week?


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 23, 2015)

No bets for me this week. Really busy and haven't been able to have a proper look. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 23, 2015)

i too havent had a bet so far but off from tomorrow so will watch the first round with interest in america and have a punt in morning before the 2nd round

will leave the european event as i wont be able to see much of it this week with being so early


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 28, 2015)

My selections for the WGC - Cadillac Match Play

Fun event that I always look forward to, last year's was a really good event.

http://wp.me/p51Lf9-2Z


----------



## Curls (Apr 28, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			My selections for the WGC - Cadillac Match Play

Fun event that I always look forward to, last year's was a really good event.

http://wp.me/p51Lf9-2Z

Click to expand...

Good choices, I have a soft spot for Reed (see my avatar!) and Casey is returning to form which is defo a warning sign to anyone facing him. 

My other choices, who seem at oddly long odds, are Louis Ooooooost and Poults. Each way at 50 and 40/1 either have a good chance of making a semi final or going all the way. Poults was amazing tee to green at Augusta but couldnt buy a putt. In that format you can be more aggresive which suits him and I fancy him to put in a good showing.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 29, 2015)

Casey, Poults and Oosthuizen for me.  Always an extremely tough gig to call, but always seems to be a player from just under the favourites that wins the event.  Mahan came close as well, but in the same quarter as Poults/Rose/Kuchar.


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 29, 2015)

Ive gone for Keegan 66/1 .. 1/4 odds 1-2-3-4

He's in a tough group but if he progresses he'll have a great chance

For my other outrights, im going to cheat slightly and wait until we have the final 16 and have 2 bets from either side

I dont want to stick 3/4 golfers on and they all miss out on the knockout stage and inevitably i'll end up reinvesting

So i'll post again come the weekend on what outrights i have


----------



## Bobirdie (Apr 29, 2015)

went for casey. hes been playing really well this year


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 30, 2015)

I went for in play betting on close looking matches last night. Lost out with Stenson but came good with Westwood and Donaldson. Cashed out on Casey for a small loss and Horschel for a bit of a profit as I couldn't be bothered staying up any later to watch it.


----------



## KJT123 (May 5, 2015)

The Players Championship this week! Great event, can't wait to sit down and watch it. My bets this week: http://wp.me/p51Lf9-35


----------



## chris4798 (May 5, 2015)

Love a punt on the golf!

I've done a full preview with some strong picks for the Players Championship at Sawgrass. Please check it out and enjoy

Let's make some money!

www.golfersdailyuk.com


----------



## Steve Bamford (May 6, 2015)

Have to say that THE PLAYERS is amongst my favourite tournaments.  Course works all elements of the game.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 6, 2015)

Took a real battering last Friday so not going to bother this week. You know your lucks out when Lowry is 3 up with 4 to play and loses, Horschel is 2 up with 2 to play and loses, first 2 legs of a treble come in and the last one is Snedeker who was never behind to Dufner - until the 18th.


----------



## adam6177 (May 6, 2015)

I notice tiger is 35/1.....


----------



## KJT123 (May 6, 2015)

Tempted?


----------



## adam6177 (May 6, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			I notice tiger is 35/1.....
		
Click to expand...




KJT123 said:



			Tempted?
		
Click to expand...

very, an eachway bet could be worth it.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 6, 2015)

I've taken Tiger at 33/1 each way. Seems daft not to?


----------



## Svenska (May 6, 2015)

Big in to Matsuyama this week, his game ticks all the boxes which leaves me slightly nervous as he seems too good to be true at 40/1. He looked in fine fettle last week until Rory decided to up the ante and took the mick. I remember the pin seeking iron play Kaymer produced last year and it blew everyone away, that's why i've also had a nibble on Brandt Snedeker who can pepper pins for fun when he's in the groove.


----------



## Big D 88 (May 6, 2015)

Love the PLAYERS - unfortunately wont see much this week as im going on holiday Friday morning 

Invested in a few outsiders

Ogilvy 300/1
Howell III 250/1
Morgan Hoffman 200/1


And also i think Schwartzel at 100/1 is Massive!


----------



## chris4798 (May 6, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			Love the PLAYERS - unfortunately wont see much this week as im going on holiday Friday morning 

Invested in a few outsiders

Ogilvy 300/1
Howell III 250/1
Morgan Hoffman 200/1


And also i think Schwartzel at 100/1 is Massive!
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy the holiday!!

It's always worth backing the outsiders in the Players to be fair, it's one of them tournaments where if you're in it, you have every chance of winning!

Good luck with the selections!


----------



## Jimaroid (May 11, 2015)

Well I'm a bit annoyed with myself. I was going to back Fowler last week but I read a bunch of tips and got distracted by the "most overrated" player nonsense and backed Horschel instead. Delighted for Fowler but, gah!


----------



## KJT123 (May 12, 2015)

How good was The Players last week? Delighted to see Rickie silence his critics. This week is the Wells Fargo Championship.

My selections are here: http://wp.me/p51Lf9-39


----------



## Big D 88 (May 12, 2015)

PGA
Charl Schwartzel @ 70/1
Charles Howell III @ 80/1 
Morgan Hoffman @ 80/1
Geoff Ogilvy @ 175/1
European
Nicolas Colsaerts @ 100/1
Simon Dyson @ 100/1
Thomas Pieters @ 110/1

Goodluck all who have a punt


----------



## KJT123 (May 12, 2015)

I see we've both gone for Charles Howell. Great minds and all that...


----------



## Big D 88 (May 13, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			I see we've both gone for Charles Howell. Great minds and all that... 

Click to expand...

Ive gone for Howell on and off all season!! Hopefully this is the week he produces the goods

I usually stick to a pool of players from the outset and hope one comes up trumps thru the season

Last year i had hideki and thongchai and both won on the same weekend either side of the pond!

This year my picks havent done so well - howell, hoffmann, pieters, dyson 

You never know though...this might be the week


----------



## Steve Bamford (May 13, 2015)

Howell III certainly has his positives this week.  His inaccuracy from the tee isn't necessarily a problem here. In terms of a triple digit price I couldn't avoid D.A. Points this week at 200/1.  As short as 125s with Sportingbet. Paddy Power have him priced at 200s in the w/o McIlroy market, which makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Curls (May 13, 2015)

Considering the odds being offered in the W/O category, and given the Rory factor - I don't know why anyone would be in the Outright?!


----------



## KJT123 (May 13, 2015)

Just the one pick in the Open De Espana this week: Pablo Larrazabal 30/1 2pts


----------



## Steve Bamford (May 20, 2015)

Always love the BMW PGA at Wentworth.  Happy to oppose Rory McIlroy with Justin Rose (10/1), Danny Willett (40/1), Branden Grace (45/1) and good old Miguel (80/1). Best of luck to all.


----------



## KJT123 (May 20, 2015)

My picks for the BMW: http://wp.me/p51Lf9-3f

Agree with you on Willett. 

As for the Crowne Plaza, I've gone with Casey, Poults and Peterson.


----------



## Big D 88 (May 20, 2015)

Iv picked lots of larger prices , and made them small e/w selections in the BMW

Colsaerts 175/1
Jaidee 125/1
Pieters 150/1
Horsey 125/1
Aphibarnrat 125/1
Bourdy 100/1

PGA tour

Ogilvy 50/1
Oosthuizen 50/1
Tringale 66/1
Delaet 80/1


----------



## Big D 88 (May 20, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			PGA
Charl Schwartzel @ 70/1
Charles Howell III @ 80/1 
Morgan Hoffman @ 80/1
*Geoff Ogilvy @ 175/1*
European
Nicolas Colsaerts @ 100/1
Simon Dyson @ 100/1
Thomas Pieters @ 110/1

Goodluck all who have a punt
		
Click to expand...

Geoff double bogeyed his 72nd hole to end T7 instead of T3 - Cost me Â£130 plus change from my Â£3 e/w tut tut


----------



## Curls (May 26, 2015)

Put a few small bets on, no more than Â£15 down. Had Boo Weekly First round leader (Â£1 at 66/1, shared with 3 other = Â£17). I rebet Â£5 e/w on An on Friday of Wentworth. At the time Molinari was 9 shots clear, but An had yet to hit a ball being one of the last groups out. 100/1 was his price, significantly less after he posted an 8 under stormer.

Suffice to say I could barely watch Sunday, even when he was well ahead.

Â£635 for a Â£15 stake. I should start a blog


----------



## KJT123 (May 26, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			Iv picked lots of larger prices , and made them small e/w selections in the BMW

Colsaerts 175/1
Jaidee 125/1
Pieters 150/1
Horsey 125/1
Aphibarnrat 125/1
Bourdy 100/1

PGA tour

Ogilvy 50/1
Oosthuizen 50/1
Tringale 66/1
Delaet 80/1
		
Click to expand...

Jaidee, nice pick.

@Curls, nice week you had. An is some talent.


----------



## Big D 88 (May 26, 2015)

Thanks!
Dreaming of better after the first few holes.


----------



## KJT123 (May 26, 2015)

My picks for Irish Open: http://wp.me/p51Lf9-3n


----------



## KJT123 (May 27, 2015)

Anyone with any bets this week?

My PGA Tour bets: http://wp.me/p51Lf9-3r


----------



## Delh1982 (May 27, 2015)

Darren clarke 200/1
G mac at 40/1 
Both Â£2.50 e/w just a wild punt lol


----------



## Big D 88 (May 27, 2015)

Irish Open
Levy 80/1
Dubuisson 80/1
Bourdy 100/1
Horsey 175/1
Colsaerts 150/1
Pieters 250/1

PGA Tour

Ogilvy 150/1
Howell III 100/1
Schwartzel 100/1
Keegan Bradley 40/1 (My big e/w bet this week!)


----------



## KJT123 (Jun 2, 2015)

My Nordea Masters tips, gone a bit crazy this week with five picks: http://wp.me/p51Lf9-3v


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2015)

I've  not had a propr golf bet since the masters so I think I'll have a look this week and try and build a pot for the US open.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jun 3, 2015)

Bill Haas for me this week. 33/1 is a tempting price and he will be motivated to go well to move into the President's Cup qualification spots.  Has certainly showed signs that he is close to a big win and currently at his highest OWGR ranking.


----------



## sportsbob (Jun 3, 2015)

Fancy Joost Luiten this week at Nordea and Kevin Na at the Memorial


----------



## Big D 88 (Jun 3, 2015)

Pieters, Blixt & Kiradech Aphbarnrat in Nordea
Tringale, K.Bradley, Howell III, Schwartzel and Morgan Hoffmann in memorial

This was the same week last year i won Â£1600 from having jaidee and hideki..both ending up winning via play offs - 
Hopefully something similar this year haha!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 3, 2015)

In America i'm backing Na and Haas both ew this week.

I'm also considering Lucas Glover at a whopping   400/1 ew.

Dustin Johnson @14/1 is a bet this week too, hes in great nick and has the power and length to rip this place up.


----------



## KJT123 (Jun 8, 2015)

Noren wins at 25/1 at the Nordea Masters and Lingmerth wins at 400/1 at Memorial. 

Levy and Dantorp secure a small payout for me, anyone have a big winner?


----------



## sportsbob (Jun 8, 2015)

Did manage a sneaky e/w bet on Noren which kept me ahead this week


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jun 10, 2015)

Pre Major weeks are often tough to call and the St Jude Classic is never easy to profit from. From a previous champions perspective Brian Gay into Dustin Johnson doesn't overly compute, but safe to say we are looking for players who thrive Bermudagrass greens and who like a left to right ball-flight. Top notch ball-striking isn't enough to win at TPC Southwind where only 10 players across 2012-2014 have broken 70% Greens in Regulation. 

 A great week with the putting and scrambling goes along way at Southwind and it's worth remembering that Memphis will as ever be hot and humid. The course is always technical with higher than standard scoring, so expect a tight leaderboard and don't be afraid to sling the form book out of the window. 

 For that reason I like the look of Camilo Villegas at 100/1 who is a real horse-for-course pick. His Champion Bermudagrass green record is phenomenal and he's been putting well enough recently. 40th at Muirfield Village was his first paid weekend for a while and he then shot an opening round 64 in Ohio on Monday to cruise into next week's US Open. 

 Chesson Hadley is another I like the look of at 80/1, and although he's been put in a dodgy looking group with Shaun Micheel and Slick Thompson (if he plays well Thompson theoretically should like Southwind) I'm hopeful that the Carolina 2nd year pro will have a strong week. A lack of accuracy off the tee is always his Achilles Heel, but that's not a problem here. He likes tougher tests just as much as birdie fests and he won in humid conditions in Puerto Rico last year. Putting well for a long period of time and likes Bermudagrass.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hoping bourdy holds on tomorrow, along with a decent round from Fitzpatrick

Shame Horsey played rubbish today and my PGA players have all been garbage !!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 13, 2015)

I've backed Vilegas tonight at 33's for interest. He's only 4 behind as well.


----------



## KJT123 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bourdy with an old fashioned choke job. Unluck Big D


----------



## Big D 88 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks pal
67.50 back from fitzpatrick so that's US open bets funded


----------



## KJT123 (Jun 14, 2015)

Fitzpatrick could have finished so much better. Really didn't take advantage of the par 5's at all. But a decent return there.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 15, 2015)

Haven't really got a feel for anyone in the US Open this week so just done a few E/W interest bets - Mickelson, Matsuyama, Horschel and Na. Will probably have another bet on Saturday or Sunday when the comp is really taking shape.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 16, 2015)

My picks for this week are;

Dustin Johnson @ 20/1
M. Leishman ew @ 100/1
D. Willett ew @ 100/1
Kaymer ew @50/1

Good luck chaps


----------



## Curls (Jun 17, 2015)

I've put a pound on a few long odds that I think might take the first round lead. If anyone comes good I'll look again on Saturday morning ahead of moving day to see if there's anyone I reckon could move at good odds.

Longer term I've taken a few small bets but my main money is on Big Phil. I just have a feeling he wants it more than anyone else, and as nice a guy as he seems I wouldn't want to be in his way...


----------



## ADB (Jun 17, 2015)

Curls said:



			I've put a pound on a few long odds that I think might take the first round lead. If anyone comes good I'll look again on Saturday morning ahead of moving day to see if there's anyone I reckon could move at good odds.

Longer term I've taken a few small bets but my main money is on Big Phil. I just have a feeling he wants it more than anyone else, and as nice a guy as he seems I wouldn't want to be in his way...
		
Click to expand...

Hi lads:

My money is on Mickleson, Leishman and GMac so far - might have a fiver on someone over the weekend.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jun 17, 2015)

Longshots always come to the for at the US Open. Erik Compton was 500/1 at Pinehurst last year.  Triple digit prices on Leishman and Brenden Grace have been lapped up this week. Marc Warren - 300/1 and Tony Finau - 200/1 have also caught the eye for me.  It looks to me a similar test to St Andrews in terms of it's width from the tee; but the undulations make it almost look like a mountain course.  Take from that as you will!  Muirfield 2013, wouldn't be a bad leaderboard to base selections from as that played incredibly firm and fast as we know.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 17, 2015)

I've got a wee bit on Phil, Rickie and Byeong Hun An (one of the few players in the field who's played a competition at Chambers Bay)


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 17, 2015)

I picked Molinari last week each way at 100/1 which seems amazing considering his form of late.

Also going for An, Horschel and Woods (I know, I know...) each way.

And my traditional "Bet Silly In Majors" wildcard is Jiminez each way at 200/1.

Big money, Â£1 bets. Good chance of a nice return I think.


----------



## KJT123 (Jun 17, 2015)

Agree with a few of you RE Leishman, think he will love it around here. Also gone with Matsuyama, he's surely going to be up there come Sunday afternoon. And Jimaroid, you're right with Molinari. Not the longest off the tee but think the firm fairways will make up for that.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jun 17, 2015)

I always end up going OTT with the majors

So this week is no exception.

Outrights - 
Matsuyama 35/1, Keegan Bradley 80/1, Oosthuizen 100/1, Schwartzel 150/1, Ogilvy 250/1, Tringale 250/1

72 Hole Match Bet Acca - 
Keegan Bradley to better  @ 10/11
Matsuyama to better J.Walker  @ 10/11
Mickelson to better Rose  @ Evs

Top 20 Finish

Geoff Ogilvy @ 9/2
Charl Schwartzel @ 9/2


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jun 17, 2015)

Fancy Big Phil, Fowler or Dustin Johnson.

Just about to put some money on, anyone know of any sites doing extra E/W places?


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 17, 2015)

DJ and Rose for me. And as an outsider who I've only just noticed is playing. Big Monty, what a story that'd be!

Â£3 wins on the first 2 
Â£2 ew on monty


----------



## Big D 88 (Jun 17, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			I always end up going OTT with the majors

So this week is no exception.

Outrights - 
Matsuyama 35/1, Keegan Bradley 80/1, Oosthuizen 100/1, Schwartzel 150/1, Ogilvy 250/1, Tringale 250/1

72 Hole Match Bet Acca - 
Keegan Bradley to better *Zach Johnson* @ 10/11
Matsuyama to better J.Walker  @ 10/11
Mickelson to better Rose  @ Evs

Top 20 Finish

Geoff Ogilvy @ 9/2
Charl Schwartzel @ 9/2
		
Click to expand...


Updated that bet - forgot to put keegans opponent in


----------



## peterlav (Jun 17, 2015)

Rose, Dustin Johnson & An e/w for me, only small bets for interest

Have to do Westwood, as I've backed him in every Major over the last 10years or so, although the stakes I'm placing on him are getting smaller!!!!

If Woods to miss cut was even money I'd have lumped on, but too short at 4/6, so going to leave it


----------



## KJT123 (Jun 18, 2015)

jak kez 187 said:



			Fancy Big Phil, Fowler or Dustin Johnson.

Just about to put some money on, anyone know of any sites doing extra E/W places?
		
Click to expand...

Nearly every bookie is playing six places instead of the usual five. Pretty sure Boyles and Coral are only five places though. Best to check oddschecker.com before you bet to check!


----------



## sportsbob (Jun 18, 2015)

Lots of little bets for me as usual, total spend Â£5.50
E/W - Rory (7/1), Rose (18/1), Spieth (8/1), Matsuyama (33/1), Michelson (16/1), An (80/1), Fowler (18/1)
Top 10: Furyk (100/30), Noren (11/1), Molinari (8/1), Warren (18/1), C. Hoffman (9/1), Oosthuizen (10/1), Moore (6/1) and Putnam (M) (20/1) - the last two are local boys and have played there aplenty


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 18, 2015)

I've placed seven  Â£1 each way bets = Monty  @ 500/1, Steven Gallacher @250/1, Mark Leishman  @ 100/1,Paul Casey @ 66/1, Patrick Reid @50/1, Jim Furyk @35/1
.
Paying 1/4 odds on the first 6 places.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 20, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			My picks for this week are;

Dustin Johnson @ 20/1
M. Leishman ew @ 100/1
D. Willett ew @ 100/1
Kaymer ew @50/1

Good luck chaps
		
Click to expand...

3out 4 miss the cut so it's all about Dustin for the next 2 days


----------



## peterlav (Jun 20, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Rose, Dustin Johnson & An e/w for me, only small bets for interest

Have to do Westwood, as I've backed him in every Major over the last 10years or so, although the stakes I'm placing on him are getting smaller!!!!

If Woods to miss cut was even money I'd have lumped on, but too short at 4/6, so going to leave it
		
Click to expand...

Note to self, stop obsessing about odds on not being value, Â£200 @4/6 would have paid Â£333.33, @Evens would have paid Â£400. Talked myself out of (what I thought was) a nailed on bet for the sake of an extra few quid, aaaarrrggghhhhh!!!!!
Oh well, just hoping Dustin Johnson can soften the blow for me


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 20, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Note to self, stop obsessing about odds on not being value, Â£200 @4/6 would have paid Â£333.33, @Evens would have paid Â£400. Talked myself out of (what I thought was) a nailed on bet for the sake of an extra few quid, aaaarrrggghhhhh!!!!!
Oh well, just hoping Dustin Johnson can soften the blow for me
		
Click to expand...

You've got to trust your own judgement mate, I'm also on Dustin


----------



## Odvan (Jun 20, 2015)

DJ, Matsuyama still on for me. Stuck a wee number on Summerhays too, today at 66/1. Lowry could be a good e/w, also.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jun 24, 2015)

This week's Travelers Championship - as ever - is wide open this week. Those of you who can spot trends at this event must be congratulated. The current PGA Tour trend betting-wise is to back +400/1 shots or those shorter than 35/1 so let's see if that trend continues this week. The recent "sweet-spot" here has been OWGR 60 to 160 players at 125/1 - 150/1.

 Brendon de Jonge at 90/1 with Skybet is pretty damn perfect for this tournament - where perennial bridesmaids can reach the promised land. If he doesn't hit the front too soon, he could steal his first PGA Tour win this week at a course where he shot 63 in 2009.

 Jonas Blixt at 175/1 interests me and is worth a speculative punt. Whether he's accurate enough off the tee is the debatable factor, but boy can he putt and with a lowly FEC rank, he's starting to deliver when required.

 Vijay Singh at 200/1 has a track-record here and putted well at Muirfield last time out. Another who interests with Paddy Power - 6EW.

 If David Toms can find the dance-floor more often than he has recently, 250/1 could be a very layable price over the weekend.

But on a course where putting is key and late chargers tend to overtake those in the final group, I'm joining the punt of the week - namely Zach Johnson - who seems to be finding the core assets that have deserted him this season - namely accurate approach play and a firing putter. He needs to make a move to avoid the panic of a Jay Haas Captain's Pick for the President's Cup and his linkable course form, was enough to make me go cross-eyed. Backed into 35/1 only SkyBet and Coral are holding out at that price currently.


----------



## KJT123 (Jun 24, 2015)

My Travelers Championship bets: http://weeklygolfselections.com/2015/06/24/pga-tour-travelers-championship-betting-tips/

Nice to see a pretty strong field for this one, but it was expected that Jason Day was going to withdraw.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jun 24, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			I always end up going OTT with the majors

So this week is no exception.

Outrights - 
Matsuyama 35/1, Keegan Bradley 80/1, Oosthuizen 100/1, Schwartzel 150/1, Ogilvy 250/1, Tringale 250/1

72 Hole Match Bet Acca - 
Keegan Bradley to better  @ 10/11
Matsuyama to better J.Walker  @ 10/11
Mickelson to better Rose  @ Evs

Top 20 Finish

Geoff Ogilvy @ 9/2
Charl Schwartzel @ 9/2
		
Click to expand...

2nd place for Ooosty
And Â£110 returned from Ogilvy and Charl so certainly a fruitful US Open for me
Profit runs into a 3rd week...

Onto this week

Travellers - Keegan Bradley (40/1), Graeme DeLaet (66/1), Brendon Todd (50/1) & Justin Thomas (40/1) 

BMW - Nicolas Colsaerts (50/1), Matthew Fitzpatrick (66/1), Victor Dubuisson (80/1), Kiradech Aphibarnrat (80/1) & Thomas Pieters (150/1)

Goodluck all who play


----------



## toffeelover (Jun 25, 2015)

Na in the Travelers @ 40/1 ew
Na/Stenson double
Matt Ford first round leader @ 250/1 ew
 :cheers:


----------



## Curls (Jun 29, 2015)

Argh! Went to bed last night with Casey going into the playoff, hoping he would prevail but no joy - should have bet e/w I suppose! At least Delaet placed so I made my stake back, not been going to badly now for the past few weeks, I really ought to start picking my Fantasy team on the basis of my bets!


----------



## Big D 88 (Jun 30, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			2nd place for Ooosty
And Â£110 returned from Ogilvy and Charl so certainly a fruitful US Open for me
Profit runs into a 3rd week...

Onto this week

Travellers - Keegan Bradley (40/1), *Graeme DeLaet (66/1*), Brendon Todd (50/1) & Justin Thomas (40/1) 

BMW - Nicolas Colsaerts (50/1), Matthew Fitzpatrick (66/1), Victor Dubuisson (80/1), *Kiradech Aphibarnrat (80/1)* & Thomas Pieters (150/1)

Goodluck all who play
		
Click to expand...

Once again , each way returns, means profit for a fourth week in succession.

Greenbriar

Cameron Tringale 60/1
Charles Howell 100/1
Louis Oosthuizen 33/1

Open De France

Gregory Bourdy 50/1
Victor Dubuisson 50/1
Kiradech Aphibarnrat 70/1


----------



## KJT123 (Jun 30, 2015)

Very nice picking mate


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jul 1, 2015)

The Greenbrier is always a difficult tournament to call and the link between winners and low FedEx Cup Standings is really apparent.  Makes sense as the number of tournaments left to assure full privileges for 2015/16 is becoming alarming for many who naturally are unlikely to get access to the Open Championship, Bridgestone and the PGA Championship.  

I have included a form horse this week in Tony Finau. His price for a Maiden isn't great, but then again it's better than Kisner's  or Delaet's.  His ability to score heavily is irrefutable, and Old White TPC allows for inaccurate driving more than recent Par 70 set-ups.  40/1

Seung-yul Noh and Bo Van Pelt find themselves in lowly FEC/Money List positions where they need to keep churning results to earn full privileges.  On a classical course, they look like decent bets to me at 70/1 and 90/1 respectively.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2015)

Cant argue with BIGD's form!! So i have gone with Howell and dubuison for the two events. Stuck them in an e/w double too at 5000/1+!


----------



## KJT123 (Jul 1, 2015)

Gone with Willett, Jaidee and Aphibarnrat in France.

Finau, Wilcox, Beljan and O'Hair at the Greenbrier. 

Previews can be read over on weeklygolfselections.com as always.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 1, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Cant argue with BIGD's form!! So i have gone with Howell and dubuison for the two events. Stuck them in an e/w double too at 5000/1+!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, ive had to have a little dabble on the e/w double as well now just i case...



KJT123 said:



			Very nice picking mate
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			Thanks, ive had to have a little dabble on the e/w double as well now just i case...
		
Click to expand...

Dude, if that comes in I will find you and kiss you! Only put 50p e/w for 2,500 back! LOL its 5000/1 for a reason! but nothing ventured rodders!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 3, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Dude, if that comes in I will find you and kiss you! Only put 50p e/w for 2,500 back! LOL its 5000/1 for a reason! but nothing ventured rodders!
		
Click to expand...

Damn you howell!!! Victor looking decent though! (have both as singles too)


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 3, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Damn you howell!!! Victor looking decent though! (have both as singles too)
		
Click to expand...

VDub certainly in with a shout.

Unfortunately Howell is going to miss the cut!

come on Victor..or Bourdy whos only a few shots back


----------



## Rooter (Jul 4, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			VDub certainly in with a shout.

Unfortunately Howell is going to miss the cut!

come on Victor..or Bourdy whos only a few shots back
		
Click to expand...

Just vdub please... &#128512;


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jul 8, 2015)

TPC Deere Run is a drag-strip of a Par 71 where you'd better make birdies or pack your bags come Friday evening. A minimum 1-in-3 birdie or better conversion is traditionally required to get the job done at the John Deere Classic with the course giving chances to both the shortest and longest players.

 It's also a tournament where players who have had a good season 'step up' and take a PGA Tour win. Clearly that could be wither of the eilte players in the field, namely Spieth or Johnson, but equally it could be a lesser known winner of Tour maiden.

 People are bemoaning 20/1 about Kevin Kisner, but what do they expect! I'm on-board. Course experience seems pretty essential as does striking a balance of birdies vs limited bogeys so I'm backing KK up with shouts on Bowditch (55/1), Stefani (60/1), Bohn (66/1), Brown (66/1) and Boo (80/1).


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 8, 2015)

Well after a fruitful period I came to an abrupt halt last week. With only 1 week before another major I have decided to rein back this week and chance my arm with some big outsiders each way at small stakes.

Scottish open
Aphibarnrat 125-1
Tringale 100-1
Fitzpatrick 125-1

John deere 
Garrigus 150-1
Guthrie 150-1
Vegas 150-1
Van pelt 125-1
Howell III 125-1

Goodluck to all who have a punt


----------



## turkish (Jul 9, 2015)

Anyone know when the Scottish open tees off? want to get a bet on before it starts

Oops just seen it already has


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 9, 2015)

Can still bet in play. Corals is a good site for in play betting on the golf


----------



## Slab (Jul 14, 2015)

Not a betting man so don't really understand it all but I see Spieth is fav at around 6-1 

Is that really a fair reflection on what he'd have to achieve, I mean not only would it need to be a third consecutive major but also back to back weekly wins

How often has this actually happened previously? Or do odds just consider the 4 days as separate to the achievement (other than form)


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 14, 2015)

3000/1 on faldo for the open, worth a quid e/w 

fancy casey too at 40's

http://www.oddschecker.com/golf/open-championship/winner


----------



## Captainron (Jul 14, 2015)

The weather will be playing ahuge part in the outcome. An early tee time on Thursday with a late morning/early afternoon tee time on Friday might have the 'best' of the weather.

I've gone each way on Marc Warren at 150/1 with Paddy Power. In a bit of form and might miss the worst weather.


----------



## Curls (Jul 14, 2015)

Had another e/w double come in this weekend but more conservative than the weekend previous (Kisner/Babrero-Bello, Â£10 = Â£323), it was only Speith/Kuchar so could have been a much bigger pay day had Rickie not torn up the final stretch! My other double was close to landing, Summerhays/Dubisson finished just outside the places and would have netted a serious amount. How much? Well lets imagine they won. A Â£6 stake (Â£3 e/w) would have returned Â£12,000. I've had some tasty wins this year, Hun An at Wentwort at 100/1 being the nicest.

I'm putting small e/w monies on the elder statesmen at long odds, I reckon experience might tell particularly if the wind gets up. If so the likes of Miguel or Els might have a turn back the clock moment. Worth a pound. The young guns might well blow this away but they're at no value, so if they do, hats off to them.

GMac, Donald, Westie and Kuch all at 60 - 80s. Generous considering form and history. 

Way outside, and possibly worth a "First round leader", I fancy James Morrison at 200/1. Ignoring his poor start last weekend (got the bad end of the draw weather wise) he was 2nd in France, T11 at the BMW. He's out late so if the wind dies down and he will know the number might just be able to throw in a low one. And who knows might be the surprise package...


----------



## Curls (Jul 14, 2015)

Captainron said:



			Marc Warren at 150/1
		
Click to expand...

A good shout, might be worth a bob for 1st round leader if thats the case, not sure he can close it out but if even he placed it'd be a nice pay day! Nice spot.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 14, 2015)

I had a small win courtesy of Marc Warren last week so I'm also backing him this. Not sure he can win it but he must be in with a shout for a place.

Also on Shane Lowry and Justin Rose.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 14, 2015)

Curls said:



			Had another e/w double come in this weekend but more conservative than the weekend previous (Kisner/Babrero-Bello, Â£10 = Â£323), it was only Speith/Kuchar so could have been a much bigger pay day had Rickie not torn up the final stretch! My other double was close to landing, Summerhays/Dubisson finished just outside the places and would have netted a serious amount. How much? Well lets imagine they won. A Â£6 stake (Â£3 e/w) would have returned Â£12,000. I've had some tasty wins this year, Hun An at Wentwort at 100/1 being the nicest.

I'm putting small e/w monies on the elder statesmen at long odds, I reckon experience might tell particularly if the wind gets up. If so the likes of Miguel or Els might have a turn back the clock moment. Worth a pound. The young guns might well blow this away but they're at no value, so if they do, hats off to them.

GMac, Donald, Westie and Kuch all at 60 - 80s. Generous considering form and history. 

Way outside, and possibly worth a "First round leader", I fancy James Morrison at 200/1. Ignoring his poor start last weekend (got the bad end of the draw weather wise) he was 2nd in France, T11 at the BMW. He's out late so if the wind dies down and he will know the number might just be able to throw in a low one. And who knows might be the surprise package...
		
Click to expand...

Also taken Els each way at 150/1

The course isn't a beast and he just needs to have a good putting week and he will be in the mix.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 14, 2015)

This is the weather according to XC weather which I trust. Obviuosly it will change a bit.

http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/St_andrews


----------



## Mugs (Jul 14, 2015)

Gone for

Blixt, molinari, schwarzel 

Main bet will be big Phil


----------



## Doh (Jul 14, 2015)

Had a bet on Fowler e/w at 33 s before he won the Scottish, bad omen.


----------



## Curls (Jul 14, 2015)

Doh said:



			Had a bet on Fowler e/w at 33 s before he won the Scottish, bad omen.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't for Phil! He has the game, he has momentum, thems good odds to have him at.


----------



## KJT123 (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks like lot of people going for the same bets this week. Anyways, gone for Casey as my most confident pick and a few outsiders over on http://weeklygolfselections.com/2015/07/14/the-open-championship-betting-tips/

Gonna be a good week, good luck all.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 14, 2015)

Really looking forward to this week i have to say! Even though my picks have nosedived somewhat

Louis Oosthuizen 25/1
Charl Schwartzel 80/1
Keegan Bradley 125/1
Geoff Ogilvy 150/1

All E/W


Kiradech Aphibarnrat 9/1 Top 20
Cameron Tringale 11/1 Top 20



Â£1 Lucky 15

Top australian - Geoff Ogilvy 12/1
Top englishman - Luke Donald 11/1
Top usa - Phil Mickelson 12/1
Top thai - Aphibarnrat 11/8

(Pays over 8k!)

Goodluck all who play -


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 14, 2015)

To finish top in the 10. Jim Furyk 6/1, Paul Casey 3/1, Bubba 10/30, Patrick Reid 9/2.
Each way i took Ricky Fowler 18/1, Stephen Gallacher 125/1.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 14, 2015)

Put all my bets on in the last few days, gone a bit daft because it's the Open and I'm an idiot. 

Outright Winners

Justin Rose @ 19/1
Luis Oosthuizen @ 23/1
Ricky Fowler @ 26/1
Each Way 5 Places

Tiger Woods @ 28/1
Luke Donald @ 66/1
Ian Poulter @ 80/1
Francesco Molinari @ 80/1
Each Way 8 places

Matt Kuchar @ 40/1
Shane Lowry @ 33/1
Branden Grace @ 40/1
Miguel "Surely he cAn-gel" Jimenez @ 125/1


----------



## peterlav (Jul 14, 2015)

E/W bets on Oosthuizen, Scott & Lowry for me


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 15, 2015)

Kaymer,Knox, Fleetwood and Casey for me this week.

Good luck


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jul 15, 2015)

Going to be carnage across Friday and Saturday with plenty of links specialists getting in the mix.  Casey and Lowry deserve real-respect as do Jimenez and Harrington at bigger prices.  I've seen the both of these guys at 15/2 for a Top 20 finish which is cracking value.  

Betfair Sports have gone 8 places each-way this week and their prices are better than most of the guys who have gone 7 places like PP and Skybet on the popular players.

Going for Kaymer 40/1, Mickelson 40/1, Grace 50/1 and Kuchar 55/1 

Best of Luck


----------



## Rooter (Jul 15, 2015)

I have gone e/w on Tyrrel Hatton. 3rd time at the open, playing quite well, if he can avoid the horror holes and putt as well as can, 200/1 for 8 places is decent enough value for my tenner.


----------



## MarkE (Jul 15, 2015)

I've had Â£10 ew on Lowry at 80/1. Thinking he has a real chance especially if the wind gets up.


----------



## Slab (Jul 15, 2015)

Not betting through any bookie but a group of us run a sweep with Â£120 winner, Â£80 for 2nd. I've drawn Dustin Johnson & Patrick Reed so I guess I'll be cheering them on


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2015)

Had been backing Casey for this at a while at 100/1 and up. Had a little Danny Lee at 150s.

Most of the guys I like at a price are on the wrong side of the draw day 1 so not getting too involved.

Of the early starters backed JB Holmes at 80s and Joost Luiten at 100s for first round leader


----------



## Rooter (Jul 15, 2015)

just had a wee speculative punt on the first round 3 balls. 8 fold pays 951/1

Just need the below all to win their respective 3 balls now..

Clarke
Donald
Donaldson
Casey
Howell
McDowell
An
Fleetwood


----------



## Rooter (Jul 17, 2015)

Well that was rubbish! I only got 3 out of 8...

Todays effort I have gone big! a ten fold! 8022/1!!!

Bjorn
Cabrera-Bello
Knox
Donald
Westwood
Hatton
Howell
Langer
Lawrie

What shall i spend my 8 grand on??!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Well that was rubbish! I only got 3 out of 8...

Todays effort I have gone big! a ten fold! 8022/1!!!

Bjorn
Cabrera-Bello
Knox
Donald
Westwood
Hatton
Howell
Langer
Lawrie

What shall i spend my 8 grand on??!
		
Click to expand...

Like my horse racing multiples! Let down with the first one!!! LOL


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 20, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			3out 4 miss the cut so it's all about Dustin for the next 2 days
		
Click to expand...

Wrong
How much on Leishman?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 20, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Wrong
How much on Leishman?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry a week late


----------



## njc1973 (Jul 20, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Wrong
How much on Leishman?
		
Click to expand...

He was 100s last night about 30 min before finish came back to 66s at end of play


----------



## Curls (Jul 20, 2015)

Had a quid on Zach at 100/1 before it started. Tops up the account for another few weeks


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 20, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry I'm a week late
		
Click to expand...

That statement brings back memories , .


----------



## JT77 (Jul 20, 2015)

I had a nice few quid each way on Zach Johnson so pretty pleased. Not often I bet usually just the majors so will sort a few bits for hols next week.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jul 22, 2015)

As ever this week always feels like a let-down after the Open Championship, but the RBC Canadian Open tends to conjure up an interesting finish. The 106th edition is back at Glen Abbey Golf Club, which is an a-typical Jack Nicklaus design as it has classical overtones and hard to find fairways. The course is also set to play very firm, with Adam Hadwin commenting that it's hard to get approach shots to hold on the greens. High GIR% numbers around here are hard enough as it is with tiny greens - so this week could well play to those who have excellent short games. 

Near misses for me were Brooks Koepka and Sean O'Hair who I have followed closely in 2015.............. 

So I'm looking at Luke Donald (28/1), Brian Harman (70/1), Matt Jones (90/1), Andres Romero (100/1), Daniel Summerhays (100/1) and Luke Guthrie (150/1) this week.


----------



## Svenska (Jul 22, 2015)

Steve Bamford said:



			As ever this week always feels like a let-down after the Open Championship, but the RBC Canadian Open tends to conjure up an interesting finish. The 106th edition is back at Glen Abbey Golf Club, which is an a-typical Jack Nicklaus design as it has classical overtones and hard to find fairways. The course is also set to play very firm, with Adam Hadwin commenting that it's hard to get approach shots to hold on the greens. High GIR% numbers around here are hard enough as it is with tiny greens - so this week could well play to those who have excellent short games. 

Near misses for me were Brooks Koepka and Sean O'Hair who I have followed closely in 2015.............. 

So I'm looking at Luke Donald (28/1), Brian Harman (70/1), Matt Jones (90/1), Andres Romero (100/1), Daniel Summerhays (100/1) and Luke Guthrie (150/1) this week.
		
Click to expand...

With you on Summerhays Steve, this lad has got to win soon surely?


----------



## KJT123 (Jul 22, 2015)

Small stakes this week. 

European - Hatton, Aguilar, Johnston

PGA - Mahan, Reavie, Grillo


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 22, 2015)

Disappointing only a bit of each way from Louis in the end from the Open - When he made birdie on 18 i fell into the old trap of counting my money, i thought over 4 holes he would have the edge of Zach and Marc.

Never mind - onto this week

European Masters

Bourdy 66/1
Fitzpatrick 80/1
Horsey 150/1
Pieters 150/1

Canadian Open

Mahan 28/1
M.Hoffmann 80/1
De Jonge 125/1


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jul 29, 2015)

Congressional Loans National 

Although the revised PGA Tour schedule has pretty much put this tournament in the doldrums, I think it's going to be a very interesting heat, with the course the likely star. RTJ is one of the best courses in the United States and it looks set to play fast, which again must be a huge boost to the more accurate bombers. Rough looks to be harsher than last week at Glen Abbey where Jason Day took advantage, but the fairways look wide anyway. 

In the current golf betting environment we find ourselves in Justin Rose (9/1) and Rickie Fowler (11/1) are more than backable win only. Rose has never successfully defended a title, and Fowler always peaks the week before a major, so both come with warnings - but then again so did Jason Day last week. 

Apart from those, Justin Thomas despite being 4th favourite (highlights the poor field-depth) has the weapons at his disposal to contend and I'm also positive about the chances of James Hahn (80/1), who has been playing beautifully of late. This test in the air, should really suit the reigning Northern Trust champion. Will be interesting to see how he reacts to being placed with Fowler in a marquee group (my only concern).


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 29, 2015)

As seems to be the norm these days, i have to settle for a place as Fitzpatrick comes 2nd by 1 shot last week. Still a profit again, so i cannot complain. this week sees 3 events that i have invested in.

*Quicken Loans PGA Tour*

Luke Guthrie 100/1
Charles Howell 125/1
Cameron Tringale 125/1

*Saltire Energy Matchplay*

Nicolas Colsaerts 45/1 - Has a difficult 1st rd match against bourdy but if he gets thru that he'll have a great chance
David Horsey 66/1
Thomas Pieters 66/1

Plus a 1st round treble pays 7/2

Fitzpatrick to beat Dredge 4/7
Levy to beat Foster 4/6
Olesen to beat Fisher 8/11


*Ricoh British Womens Open*

Lexi Thompson 25/1 
Charley Hull 50/1
Amy Boulden 200/1

Goodluck everyone


----------



## KJT123 (Aug 4, 2015)

WGC Bridgestone Invitational. Big event = big winner(usually). Stenson, Hideki and Bradley.

Preview is here


----------



## Big D 88 (Aug 5, 2015)

I too have keegan Bradley at 33s along with fattrick reed 35s and kaymer 66s. May be tempted with louis oosthuizen at 25s in morning depending on how this poker torny I'm in ends up.
Also got Geoff straight win at 20s for his defence of the barracuda champs


----------



## Steve Bamford (Aug 11, 2015)

The US PGA is a fascinating final Major Championship this week at Whistling Straits, with Rory McIlroy returning to action, with most of his closest challengers all in good form. Spieth, Watson, Day, Rose, Furyk and Fowler are all clearly in excellent form, so this could and should be a classic. 

Value-wise Danny Willett, David Lingmerth and Marc Leishman all fit the bill nicely and are available at 100/1. Justin Thomas has been nibbled and is only available at 125/1 with Boyles. Scott Piercy at 250/1 is playing great golf as well and has a PGA Championship Top 10 to his name. 

I can't see past Jordan Spieth and Bubba Watson at the top of the market; but naturally both Jason Day (as he ever had a better chance) and Rickie Fowler are proving popular in the markets.


----------



## Big D 88 (Aug 12, 2015)

I've been away for a few days and got back in the house an hour ago. With a meeting scheduled at 9am and lasting  till midday at least I may not get chance for outrights if I didn't do so now...

Mahan 150
Woodland 150
Ogilvy  250
Tringale 300
De jonge 300
Howell III  300
M.hoffmann 300

All reletivily small stakes each way 
May reinvest a larger stake in a player once I'm home with a beer tomorrow night. 

Goodluck all. Have fun


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm going to give dj one last go, he could be world #1 in my view. If he bottles it again tho I'm done with him


jeez I sound like his bit on the side....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 12, 2015)

Dustin Johnson and Robert streb for me this week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2015)

I've smashed into the 10/1 about Rory, he was 4/1 fav for the  open a few weeks ago and he's only missed 2 comps which will probably do him the world of good so that 10/1 looks overpriced.

He  ripped  it up the last time he played here so I'm more  than confident he'll oblige this week.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 13, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I've smashed into the 10/1 about Rory, he was 4/1 fav for the  open a few weeks ago and he's only missed 2 comps which will probably do him the world of good so that 10/1 looks overpriced.

He  ripped  it up the last time he played here so I'm more  than confident he'll oblige this week.
		
Click to expand...

He's available at 13/1.
Ooshuizen looks overpriced at 40s.
I've got to back Day,backed him for the last few majors so would be gutted if he won & I wasn't on it. 

Can definitely see Bubba being in contention on the Sunday.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 13, 2015)

Well I've backed the runners up in all 3 majors this year. Unfortunately I had them all to win. &#128556;

So here's an exclusive for you all. It's Jason Day for me. 

To come 2nd.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 13, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			He's available at 13/1.
Ooshuizen looks overpriced at 40s.
I've got to back Day,backed him for the last few majors so would be gutted if he won & I wasn't on it. 

Can definitely see Bubba being in contention on the Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't check oddschecker, I just assumed PP would be top price.

I'm surprised he's double figures tbh.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 13, 2015)

Jason Day, Bubba to win, and Louis Oost e/w. 

Also considering Adam Scott at 30s - he is hitting it miles, last major with the anchored stroke, think 30s is good value and although I dont really see him winning, 7.5/1 for top 6 place seems great value.


----------



## KJT123 (Aug 13, 2015)

DJ First round leader

Kopeka, Schwartzel, Leishman.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2015)

Gone for Poulter and Donald to win because I like giving my money away.

And have also done a win accumulator on 4 matches in the first round.

Rose
Dufner
Kuchar
Westwood


----------



## peterlav (Aug 14, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I've smashed into the 10/1 about Rory, he was 4/1 fav for the  open a few weeks ago and he's only missed 2 comps which will probably do him the world of good so that 10/1 looks overpriced.

He  ripped  it up the last time he played here so I'm more  than confident he'll oblige this week.
		
Click to expand...

Had a dabble on McIlroy myself, you can still get 10/1 on him at Ladbrokes, Coral & Betfred, after the way he played tee to green yesterday added to the fact he has the better of the weather today, plus he showed no signs of trouble with the ankle, I'm definitely having another bet on him this morning


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 14, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			DJ First round leader

Kopeka, Schwartzel, Leishman.
		
Click to expand...

Well done on the first bit


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 14, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Had a dabble on McIlroy myself, you can still get 10/1 on him at Ladbrokes, Coral & Betfred, after the way he played tee to green yesterday added to the fact he has the better of the weather today, plus he showed no signs of trouble with the ankle*, I'm definitely having another bet on him this morning*

Click to expand...

I've done exactly the same


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 14, 2015)

KJT123 said:



*DJ First round leader*

Kopeka, Schwartzel, Leishman.
		
Click to expand...

Saw this yesterday and checked the odds - 25/1! Put Â£2.50 on which was a free bet and the returns have perfectly covered my others bets so thanks! :thup: All of which look awful other than Â£20 on Jason Day at 14s and Â£2.50ew on Kuchar at 66s


----------



## Big D 88 (Aug 14, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			DJ First round leader

Kopeka, Schwartzel, Leishman.
		
Click to expand...

We'll done KJT 
Nice touch!!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 14, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			DJ First round leader.
		
Click to expand...

Had to be the bet of the tournament. Not sure he has it in him to complete a major win though as his game seems to disappear at the weekends.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 14, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Had to be the bet of the tournament. Not sure he has it in him to complete a major win though as his game seems to disappear at the weekends.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I'd ruled him out of the betting as thought there was better value elsewhere. Saw KJT's post and checked - couldn't believe 25/1 were the odds! He has led the previous 2 majors after Round 1! I would have had him as favourite! Just wish I'd deposited again rather than chucked on the free bet!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 14, 2015)

TheDiablo said:



			Agreed. I'd ruled him out of the betting as thought there was better value elsewhere. Saw KJT's post and checked - couldn't believe 25/1 were the odds! He has led the previous 2 majors after Round 1! I would have had him as favourite! Just wish I'd deposited again rather than chucked on the free bet!
		
Click to expand...

I only got 22's on him but had a decent wager so well chuffed.  Was a bit worried when Lingmerth was level with 3 to play but he then made a hash of a short par putt. Also had Scott Piercy  at 125's and he wasn't far away.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 14, 2015)

Just taken the money and run by cashing out on Lingmerth for a top 20 finish. Made over 200% profit so happy with that.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2015)

I backed Day to win it,do I have a saver on Speith now? Mmmmmm


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 16, 2015)

Got a inkling that this will be more than just a two horse race.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Got a inkling that this will be more than just a two horse race.
		
Click to expand...

3 horse race now


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 16, 2015)

I've done my dough on Mcilroy so I backed Kaymer at 16's and Billy Horschel last night whilst under the influence of Hendricks Gin


----------



## Steve Bamford (Aug 19, 2015)

Wyndham Championship 

Sedgefield CC seems to favour those who can drive the ball over 300 yards (that's a 290 average driver so Top 90 in the DD rankings), but who can strategically keep the ball in-play. Naturally accurate approach shots to quite large (for a short Par 70) Champion Bermuda greens are required to illicit enough birdie opportunities to then convert. 

The front-9 at Sedgefield is where the serious scoring is required, whereas 10-12, the 14th and 18th are tough golf holes. Worth noting for those betting In-play. With +40mm of rain yesterday the course is going to be sloppy, favouring slightly longer guys and with little roll on the fairways inaccurate drivers will benefit. As previously stated, non PGA winners often get a 'leg-up' here and over the past 3 seasons players lower down the FedEx Cup standings have taken the win. Garcia, Reed and Villegas are hard to compare, but all love putting on Bermuda. So my picks: 

Non-Winners - Justin Thomas 28/1 - Will Wilcox 60/1 
Proven Winners - Carl Pettersson 66/1, Boo Weekley & Johnson Wagner both 100/1


----------



## Big D 88 (Aug 19, 2015)

Steve Bamford said:



			Wyndham Championship 

Sedgefield CC seems to favour those who can drive the ball over 300 yards (that's a 290 average driver so Top 90 in the DD rankings), but who can strategically keep the ball in-play. Naturally accurate approach shots to quite large (for a short Par 70) Champion Bermuda greens are required to illicit enough birdie opportunities to then convert. 

The front-9 at Sedgefield is where the serious scoring is required, whereas 10-12, the 14th and 18th are tough golf holes. Worth noting for those betting In-play. With +40mm of rain yesterday the course is going to be sloppy, favouring slightly longer guys and with little roll on the fairways inaccurate drivers will benefit. As previously stated, non PGA winners often get a 'leg-up' here and over the past 3 seasons players lower down the FedEx Cup standings have taken the win. Garcia, Reed and Villegas are hard to compare, but all love putting on Bermuda. So my picks: 

Non-Winners - Justin Thomas 28/1 - Will Wilcox 60/1 
Proven Winners - Carl Pettersson 66/1, Boo Weekley & Johnson Wagner both 100/1
		
Click to expand...

Nice analysis

Charles Howell III  80s
Bo van pelt 150s
Jonny vegas 150s
Morgan hoffmann 150s
Robert Garrigus 150s

All ew.

Also done horsey 80s pieters 110s in European tour


----------



## Big D 88 (Aug 24, 2015)

big d 88 said:



			nice analysis

charles howell iii  80s
bo van pelt 150s
jonny vegas 150s
morgan hoffmann 150s
robert garrigus 150s

all ew.

*also done horsey 80s* pieters 110s in european tour
		
Click to expand...

kachinnnng


----------



## Curls (Aug 24, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			kachinnnng
		
Click to expand...

Well spotted sir!


----------



## KJT123 (Aug 24, 2015)

Awesome stuff Big D


----------



## Steve Bamford (Aug 26, 2015)

With The Barclays moving to Plainfield Country Club expect a slightly different test to the one we saw here in 2011. The course has changed from a 6,900 yard Par 71, to a +7,000 yard Par 70 for a start, with the easiest Par 5 from 2011, reverting to a 495 yard Par 4. The closing hole has been extended from a sub 300 yard Par 4 (can you believe that!) to just under 400 yards. All of this is pretty academic really as the course will still play as an incredibly short par 70, with wide fairways and very large greens; but the real-key is that the course will play firm and fast. With tough rough promised, shots from off the fairway should carry more of a penalty than we often see on the PGA Tour and certainly more than we saw in 2011. 

Classy sorts win this tournament, and it's well worth investing in players who can win up-state. Henrik Stenson sticks-out like a sore thumb at 28/1, especially as he sits in the 40s in the FEC standings. From tee-to-green he has no peer for consistency right now and the bent/poa greens will hold no fears. 

Bill Haas is another I like the look of at 66/1 and the 6-time PGA Tour winner has a decent record on poa annua. He undoubtedly will need to earn a place in his father's team for the President's Cup (can you imagine if he was a Captain's Pick) so it's up to him across New York and Boston in the next 2 weeks. 

I also like Russell Henley(80/1), Marc Leishman (125/1) and Kevin Na (140/1) with Na being an excellent Top 10 shout as well (12/1) this week.


----------



## KJT123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Gone for Kuchar 35/1, Zach 66/1 and a 52-year-old at 250/1...

Here


----------



## Big D 88 (Aug 27, 2015)

Curls said:



			Well spotted sir!
		
Click to expand...




KJT123 said:



			Awesome stuff Big D
		
Click to expand...

thanks guy


----------



## Big D 88 (Aug 27, 2015)

Barclays

Keegan Bradley 80s
Howell III 150s
M.Hoffmann 175s
Mahan 250s
Tringale 150s

European Tour

Bourdy 25s
Fitzpatrick 25s
Uihlein 33s


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 27, 2015)

Steve Bamford said:



			With The Barclays moving to Plainfield Country Club expect a slightly different test to the one we saw here in 2011. The course has changed from a 6,900 yard Par 71, to a +7,000 yard Par 70 for a start, with the easiest Par 5 from 2011, reverting to a 495 yard Par 4. The closing hole has been extended from a sub 300 yard Par 4 (can you believe that!) to just under 400 yards. All of this is pretty academic really as the course will still play as an incredibly short par 70, with wide fairways and very large greens; but the real-key is that the course will play firm and fast. With tough rough promised, shots from off the fairway should carry more of a penalty than we often see on the PGA Tour and certainly more than we saw in 2011. 

Classy sorts win this tournament, and it's well worth investing in players who can win up-state. Henrik Stenson sticks-out like a sore thumb at 28/1, especially as he sits in the 40s in the FEC standings. From tee-to-green he has no peer for consistency right now and the bent/poa greens will hold no fears. 

Bill Haas is another I like the look of at 66/1 and the 6-time PGA Tour winner has a decent record on poa annua. He undoubtedly will need to earn a place in his father's team for the President's Cup (can you imagine if he was a Captain's Pick) so it's up to him across New York and Boston in the next 2 weeks. 

I also like Russell Henley(80/1), Marc Leishman (125/1) and Kevin Na (140/1) with Na being an excellent Top 10 shout as well (12/1) this week.
		
Click to expand...

12/1 on Na in the Top 10 seems an excellent bet!


----------



## KJT123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			Barclays

Keegan Bradley 80s
Howell III 150s
M.Hoffmann 175s
Mahan 250s
Tringale 150s

European Tour

Bourdy 25s
Fitzpatrick 25s
Uihlein 33s
		
Click to expand...

Surprised you didn't go with Pieters this week. You normally seem to have a bet on him most weeks. Fitz went close as well.


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 1, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Surprised you didn't go with Pieters this week. You normally seem to have a bet on him most weeks. Fitz went close as well.
		
Click to expand...

I know!  TBH i didnt look closely at the european tour and it was only on saturday morning when i made my first glance at the tour and thought..D'oh!

I am doing this weeks bets as i type so will post back soon


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 1, 2015)

Louis Oosthuizen 50/1
Keegan Bradley 100/1
Charles Howell III 200/1
Cameron Tringale 200/1
Morgan Hoffmann 175/1

In Europe, i would love to stay with Horsey but @ 11/1 it represents little value to me so only the 2 selections

Kevin Phelan 40/1
Allesandro Tadini 100/1


----------



## KJT123 (Sep 1, 2015)

To be honest, I can't see past the front three in the betting this week. Day, McIlroy and Spieth all have good records at TPC Boston and with the world number one spot up for grabs, I can see all three battling it out on Sunday. 

Therefore I don't think i'm going to have a bet this week, instead i'll just enjoy watching the three best players in the world hopefully go hammer and tongues.


----------



## sportsbob (Sep 2, 2015)

Sneaky bet on Jazz J (I can not even start to spell his surname) in the Russian open


----------



## Steve Bamford (Sep 2, 2015)

Logically it's Jason Day (13/2) and Brooks Koepka (40/1) this week. With 2 of 5 ew spots likely to be tied up by Day and Spieth, it's difficult to go gung-ho with longer shots. Shawn Stefani (200/1) and Matt Jones (200/1) deserve a close-look.


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 9, 2015)

KLM Open

Fitzpatrick 33/1
Bourdy 33/1
Colsaerts 90/1


Evian C'ship

Lexi Thompson 22/1
Charley Hull 80/1


----------



## Steve Bamford (Sep 15, 2015)

Momentum always plays apart in the closing stages of the FedEx Cup, so I'm happy to side with some upwardly mobile players this week. Conway Farms isn't the toughest course in the world, but strong winds will make this a test, especially with small 5,000 sq.ft greens. 

The BMW Championship this week on the PGA Tour. Expect Jim Furyk to be in the mix, and his wins since 2010 have all been at sub 30/1 price points. I also like the look of Kevin Kisner this week at 60/1. Neat and tidy, and a player that has shown he can mix it in the big tournaments. 

The 'Big 3' all have their merits, with Spieth at 12s almost offering some value. 

However I'm with Zach Johnson (25s), Matt Kuchar (a fleeting 40s with Ladbrokes), and Hunter Mahan (66s).


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 15, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			KLM Open

Fitzpatrick 33/1
Bourdy 33/1
Colsaerts 90/1


Evian C'ship

Lexi Thompson 22/1
Charley Hull 80/1
		
Click to expand...

After Fitzpatricks 60 and lexi towards the head of the leader board I was slightly dissapointed to walk away with only the place from the Evian.


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 15, 2015)

European tour 

Bourdy 33
Hatton 35
Uilhein 66
Colsaerts 125

BMW 

Louis oosthuizen 50s
Justin Thomas 66s
Keegan Bradley 90s 
Cameron tringale  225s


----------



## Steve Bamford (Sep 23, 2015)

Tour Championship 

Driving accuracy seems a total thing of the past on the PGA Tour with inaccurate bombers dominating again last week. However if there is one-track that might catch them out it's East Lake. Greens described as treacherous as nearby Augusta make shots from off the fairway an issue, especially as the Meyer Zoyziagrass grass promotes flyers. Hopefully we might get some different characters contending this week. 

I'm keeping it simple with Rickie Fowler, who for me, is the most likely (apart from JD) to have the fortitude and skills to tame East Lake and capture the biggest prize of his career. His putting on the MiniVerde Bermuda greens of TPC Sawgrass hasn't been too shabby in-recent history. 

I'm covering Henrik Stenson for obvious reasons and like the look of Patrick Reed (winner at Sedgefield) who likes tougher tests. Conditions will be fast on Thursday and hopefully the light rain forecast for Friday is light, keeping this a real test for all 72 holes. That plays to Reed's strength's who actually straightened himself out between Boston and Chicago. We all know how well he scrambles and putts on Bermuda.


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 23, 2015)

I too have Reed this week

Oosthuizen 45/1
Reed 45/1
Casey 45/1

European tour

Jaidee 50/1
Bourdy 50/1
Aphibarnrat 60/1


----------



## Curls (Sep 23, 2015)

Euro: On a course that's more or less new to everyone, these guys performed well last week so might be in form, so its difficult to justify such long odds. Small monies on these

Lagergren 125
Lundberg 200
Bjerregard 125

US small monies on Reed and Haas, but realistically its hard to look beyond Day/Rory ftw, so Ive put doubles down each way with a few on the euro tour and hope for a place.

BTW had ~Â£130 wins last two weekends on about 15 quid stakes.


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 28, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			I too have Reed this week

Oosthuizen 45/1
Reed 45/1
Casey 45/1

European tour

Jaidee 50/1
Bourdy 50/1
Aphibarnrat 60/1
		
Click to expand...

Boom Jaidee!!!
And a few quid return from casey albeit his tie for 5th was shared God knows how many times.
Still...thongchai strikes again. Stop off at corals, collect winnings then take the better half out for some dinner!


----------



## Curls (Sep 28, 2015)

Bjeergaards place also split heavily unfortunately, still made my stake back, got the doubles all wrong! Bjeergaards partner flunked while the others placed. Nature of the beast 

This was my first season betting on golf and I quite enjoyed it and definitely made a few quid along the way. Thanks to Big D, Bamford and KJT for your insights, although I didn't always follow yere leads I certainly appreciated the tips on how to pick a winner. For me this year two things prevailed, current form and course form. Sounds silly obvious but there were a lot of names cropping up weeks in a row, then falling away, and if someone has a fantastic course record even if they're not on form they're worth a small bet, it's clear certain courses suit a players eye and if he carries good memories of last season he can beat the form book and win at high odds, sometimes as a first round leader place or the tournament. 

Oh and luck. You need luck. Like they do.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Sep 29, 2015)

Curls said:



			Bjeergaards place also split heavily unfortunately, still made my stake back, got the doubles all wrong! Bjeergaards partner flunked while the others placed. Nature of the beast 

This was my first season betting on golf and I quite enjoyed it and definitely made a few quid along the way. Thanks to Big D, Bamford and KJT for your insights, although I didn't always follow yere leads I certainly appreciated the tips on how to pick a winner. For me this year two things prevailed, current form and course form. Sounds silly obvious but there were a lot of names cropping up weeks in a row, then falling away, and if someone has a fantastic course record even if they're not on form they're worth a small bet, it's clear certain courses suit a players eye and if he carries good memories of last season he can beat the form book and win at high odds, sometimes as a first round leader place or the tournament. 

Oh and luck. You need luck. Like they do. 

Click to expand...

Thanks Curls


----------



## Steve Bamford (Sep 29, 2015)

Alfred Dunhill Links Championship.  A real birdie-fest which covers 3 courses namely Carnoustie, Kingsbarns and host course St Andrews.  168 players and a Pro-Am format is a weird set-up; but with fine weather forecast and relatively easy pin placements scoring again will be low. 

So let's look at some players who thrive in this format and cover some angles off.  I'm therefore backing Danny Willett (20/1), Thomas Pieters (40/1), Peter Uihlein (50/1) with Raphael Jacquelin (140/1) and Bradley Dredge (200/1).


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 29, 2015)

Curls said:



			Bjeergaards place also split heavily unfortunately, still made my stake back, got the doubles all wrong! Bjeergaards partner flunked while the others placed. Nature of the beast 

This was my first season betting on golf and I quite enjoyed it and definitely made a few quid along the way. Thanks to Big D, Bamford and KJT for your insights, although I didn't always follow yere leads I certainly appreciated the tips on how to pick a winner. For me this year two things prevailed, current form and course form. Sounds silly obvious but there were a lot of names cropping up weeks in a row, then falling away, and if someone has a fantastic course record even if they're not on form they're worth a small bet, it's clear certain courses suit a players eye and if he carries good memories of last season he can beat the form book and win at high odds, sometimes as a first round leader place or the tournament. 

Oh and luck. You need luck. Like they do. 

Click to expand...

Cheers Curls

I think between us we did alright over the season, there's still a few betting opportunities to come

European Tour

Levy 80/1
Hatton 80/1
Aphibarnrat 125/1
Colsaerts 125/1
Bourdy 150/1


----------



## Curls (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeow! Thunder buddies for life 

When he went -4 at Carnoustie I was questioning the logic of 80/1, put Â£2e/w so that's another 200 in the kitty. Pity none of Soren, Dunne and Dredge could place at 60, 175 and 175 but a good weekends work I reckon


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 4, 2015)

Following this thread with some interest. After keeping up my European fantasy team all season it gave me an added interest in all tournaments. I think I will get involved in some golf betting going forward to add to this. Normally stick to the majors for golf and footie bets on a weekend. Always nice to take some cash from the bookies.

Might as well start with next weeks masters. Any tips?


----------



## Curls (Oct 5, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Following this thread with some interest. After keeping up my European fantasy team all season it gave me an added interest in all tournaments. I think I will get involved in some golf betting going forward to add to this. Normally stick to the majors for golf and footie bets on a weekend. Always nice to take some cash from the bookies.

Might as well start with next weeks masters. Any tips? 

Click to expand...

All advice is my own, and can be easily countered with "a fool and his money" and "the house always wins", so only bet what you can afford to. It's a great buzz to win, if you get down about losing or worried about the money then this aint the game for you. I reckon there's much better money to be made in Golf than Footie, purely imo.

First off, set yourself a kitty and don't exceed it, you must accept that some weekends you'll completely wipe out. Make your bets and live with it, don't try to get the house back betting on the weekend, there's always next weekend!

My tactic is to bet small, each way, on a few outsiders. Favourites placing never win you anything at 1/4 odds unless you're betting big, though that might be youre preferred route. There's plenty value to be had down the list but you have to spread the bets. Look at Big Ds tips this season, often picks a place or winner but then he's betting on 10 guys across both tours and as long as they're smart bets thats much more likely to win or at least place than lumping it on one guy. Sure Speith and Day won a lot this year, but neither were at good prices and if you happened to bet on Jordan those few times he didn't perform you'd be down plenty. If you really really think a short odds guy has a chance then cover yourself with something small bt maybe wait until Thursday or even Friday evening, if they're a bit behind you'll get better odds on them, the thinking is that they get moving on Saturday while the early leaders falter. I've had a couple of good wins this season by holding back some kitty until Friday morning. Half the field goes out and starts putting numbers on the board, their odds begin to shorten. Someone who you fancy before the tournament had a decent day yesterday but looks like they're being left behind - only cos they haven't hit a ball yet! They throw in a 65 and you've had them at longer odds than they started the tournament, despite not exactly tanking in the first round. Sure you're only getting 5 places instead of 6, but quite often there will be a tie for 2, 3 or 4 and the place money is split between how many guys have tied for it. This is just how the bookies I use do it, maybe others are different, I'm not naming names cos Im not promoting anyone, Steve Bamford is much better for this kind of thing. 

Player X - Â£1 e/w at 80/1 -  places two shots behind the winner, tied 3rd with 4 other guys at the Open. Bookies were paying to 6 places, but next shot back is actually T8 so they won't place. You've placed T3, but it's split between the 4 dudes. So you get 1/4 odds = 20/1 for the place, then split between 4 = 5/1. You sweated all Sunday as he looked like he could win and you've won a fiver. LOL. Don't count a penny til the scorecards are signed! It was a good sweat though eh?! Cash out if often offered if your guys gets a lead, depends on whether you think he can close it out.

Weather also plays a big part, if your guy starts early Thursday late Friday and thats when the wind is calm, theyve got a great start on the other half of the draw that got battered. Particularly relevant to First Round Leaders, which are a good way of trying to get a pot together for the weekend (how often have you never heard of the guy leading after day 1?! - Plenty!)

The way I see it is there are 150 guys in the field, so for example if one of them won at that event on that course in the past few years is on at 200/1 hes worth a look, similarly guys who are in form might place one week and still be 150/1 the next just cos he's in a field with big boys. Form counts, and some courses suit the eye.

Look at as many sources as you can, they all have different angles on who should perform well and you have to make your own mind up as to whether you think that's the right angle. I find the yanks unbearably loyal to their own in the face of all the evidence to the contrary, I have no idea how many times Bubba was supposed to win this year and he placed a bit but didn't bring it home. Top 10s don't return much value. That said the Golf Channel "Power rankings" in which they list the top 20 players going into the US tournament is a good insight, as are their fantasy channel experts, the better experts will often pick a winner (albeit at short odds, they never see the outside coming). 

Finally if you absolutely KNOW someone like Day is destined to win a given event you have a few options. I felt Speith was a sure thing at the Masters so opened a new account where the first bet was at triple odds. Monday morning I withdrew the money and closed the account.

Another tactic in this instance is to do Doubles, where you pick someone on the Eurpoean Tour and someone on the American to win the same weekend. Obviously this is a long shot even if one of the guys is a favourite, so the odds reflect it. I've had a couple return places but no wins, a win would be huge money for small stakes, the chances, however, are slim, and it's brutal to see one guy take off Thursday while his partner flunks across the pond.

My two cents, do with it what you will! I didn't put my bets up before tournaments this year simply because of blind superstition, it seems like the kiss of death is always applied the second I say I've backed someone! I might make an exception for the British Masters and see what happens. Watch this space


----------



## Big D 88 (Oct 5, 2015)

Well Kiradech threatened for a few holes but in the end it was a tie for 4th with a million other players- or so my return seemed!

Curls has made some pretty good points regarding golf betting.

As he alluded to, i usually back 3/4 from each tour, if not more depending on prices/fancies

I always tend to stake my golfers so that the magic number is Â£300...that means if they win i should return around the 300 mark (with the win and e/w money) 

E.g if a player is 80/1 - i put Â£3 e/w. Unless ive had a good week on the poker tables or other gambling ventures and then i may go larger. 

The point about chasing losses on weekends is a good one - but one i generally do not follow. If i have no interest from my outrights i usually pick a player around 4/5 off the lead and hope for weekend magic at good prices.

Will have a look at the Masters soon and post my selections but my initial thought on the Presidents Cup is that the *internationals @ 9/4 or bigger is in some places offers great value! *


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 5, 2015)

Curls said:



			My two cents, do with it what you will!* I didn't put my bets up before tournaments this year simply because of blind superstition*, *it seems like the kiss of death is always applied the second I say I've backed someone*! I might make an exception for the British Masters and see what happens. Watch this space 

Click to expand...

Superstition is a strange creature. I don't know where it stems from but I hate telling people what I have bet on prior to the event finishing. There is no logic to it and who or whatever you have bet on will have no idea that you have had a punt on them* BUT *for some reason it all seems to go Pete Tong once you have revealed the bet.

I had it on here when I revealed I had mistakenly put Â£175 E/W on Speith to win the Shell Houston Open @ 12/1 and he was leading going into the final round. OK, I did double my money on it but he didn't win the tournament when he was leading and odds on going into the final day. During the Open I also had a substantial pre tournament bet on a top 20 finish with odds of 11/2. For the first 3 days he was up in the top 10 and everything looked rosey. I was offered odds of up to 5/2 to cash out and then told a few people about it and eventually cashed out for about 20% of my original stake as he plummeted down the leaderboard.

Superstition is alive and well as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks guys for the responses and advice. Some super ideas there. I will try not to lose my house! Going to sit down and have a wee nosy at the odd over the next day or so and see what I fancy. 

I can't do much worse than my football coupon history.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 6, 2015)

Well I have picked my runners for the action but I will wait until after the cut before I announce who I have went for and give you all a laugh. :rofl:



Curls said:



			Look at as many sources as you can, they all have different angles on who should perform well and you have to make your own mind up as to whether you think that's the right angle.
		
Click to expand...

Had a wee look at a few different sources and more confused now than ever. If only it was like the horses and you were picking names or jockey's colours...

Ta.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Oct 7, 2015)

The British Masters has been on the horizon since the free tickets were offered by Sky back in April. We will be on the course tomorrow (Thursday) and thoroughly looking forward to viewing most of the European Tours' talent close-up. The Marquess Course at Woburn is an attackable Par 72, which is too short by modern day standards. Tree-lined fairways will make for double bogeys aplenty, but ball-striking strategists will love the course, which should see plenty of birdies over the opening couple of days. The course will be receptive enough for shot-makers. 

Four players have made the portfolio this week: Matt Fitzpatrick 35/1, Byeung-Hun An 35/1, Paul Dunne 80/1 and David Lipsky 150/1.


----------



## Curls (Oct 7, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			If only it was like the horses and you were picking names or jockey's colours...
		
Click to expand...

Some weeks if you picked them based on their outfits Thursday you'd do as well...

I'm finding this week particularly hard to read. Maybe it's the return to tree-lined after linksy, maybe it's the weather at the weekend, but I'm thinking I'll just put a few quid on a First round leader and keep something back til it unfolds a little. Some players I fancy for it are a bit short priced for my liking, product of a relatively evenly matched field imo...


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 7, 2015)

Gone with Soren Kjeldsen 25/1 win and Felipe Aguilar 100/1 each way for the British Masters this week, tempted with Chris Wood who's been playing well recently.


----------



## Svenska (Oct 7, 2015)

I am big in to Ross Fisher this week. I have always likened Woburns courses to Wentworth and although they are a bight tighter I still think there's some correlation. Fisher loves Wentworth and has previous experience of Woburn's courses so 200/1 is big odds. I also fancy Padraig Harrington to be up there this week and finally James Morrison whose going about nicely without landing anything yet so will be on him again.


----------



## KJT123 (Oct 7, 2015)

No official bets as such but like the look of Fitzpatrick, Jimenez, Canizares and Graeme Storm. Should be a great week, good luck everyone.


----------



## Curls (Oct 7, 2015)

Lets test the curse...

First round leaders:

Karlberg 60/1
Colsaerts 66/1
Aphibarnrat 60/1
and, for a laugh
Kruger 250/1 (I have my reasons. lol).

I'm not telling my tournament bets, just in case


----------



## Big D 88 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ill post my tournament outrights - makes no difference whether i do or don't, only that come Sunday i can bask in all glory, such as Jaidee a couple of weeks ago!!

Lee Westwood 50/1
Gregory Bourdy 90/1
Tyrell Hatton 90/1

Presidents Cup

Internationals outright 9/4

And finally a daft Â£20 double to watch in the morning after i record it thru the early hours!
Scott/Matsuyama to beat Watson/Holmes 11/10
Oosty/Grace to beat Kuchar/Reed 11/10


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 8, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			Scott/Matsuyama to beat Watson/Holmes 11/10
		
Click to expand...

This is a brave punt


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 8, 2015)

Got a pleasant surprise after golf this afternoon as two birdies on the last two holes by Fitzpatrick saw my bet on him as first round leader come in. Also had Kjeldsen and he had a share of second so was in with a double shout. Won't mention how my other three of Donaldson, Aphibarnrat and Olesen fared but pleased with the win.


----------



## Curls (Oct 8, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Got a pleasant surprise after golf this afternoon as two birdies on the last two holes by Fitzpatrick saw my bet on him as first round leader come in. Also had Kjeldsen and he had a share of second so was in with a double shout. Won't mention how my other three of Donaldson, Aphibarnrat and Olesen fared but pleased with the win.
		
Click to expand...

Well played that man!!!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 9, 2015)

Curls said:



			Well played that man!!!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers.  It will end in tears soon enough though.


----------



## Curls (Oct 9, 2015)

Early days, I've a couple in contention, should make the weekend interesting


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 9, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Got a pleasant surprise after golf this afternoon as two birdies on the last two holes by Fitzpatrick saw my bet on him as first round leader come in..
		
Click to expand...

What sort of odds do you get for 1st round leader?

4 out of the 6 I backed have missed the cut :rofl:

Another is 7 shots off the lead with only the Barnrat giving me any hope over the weekend. Might have to go chasing over the last two rounds.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 9, 2015)

The ones that I had were 28's on Donaldson, 40's on Fitzpatrick, 45's on Kjeldsen, 50's on Aphibarnrat and 60's on Olesen all with Betfair.


----------



## Curls (Oct 10, 2015)

Barn rat might come good yet! Hope u didn't waste much in the chase today


----------



## Steve Bamford (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh the start of a new PGA Tour season. Only seems a fortnight or so since the last one!  The Frys.com Open at it's new home of Silverado is an interesting tournament to kick-off 2015/16. The tournament traditionally favours players who have a feel for the west coast and whom can make plenty of birdies and putt really well. You can certainly categorise previous winners such as Molder, Blixt (a roookie at the time), Walker and Bae as hungry as the former 3 had never won on Tour and Bae's win last year was his first in 15 months. 

The course has classical over tones and isn't a gimme, with pretty fast and undulating greens. Getting close to pins is not easy and yet again it ultimately turns into a putting contest to both convert and make pars - putting from 8 feet and in was notorious tricky last term. 

So I'm going with 3 players this week: Brooks Koepka who must be hungry to cement his Ryder Cup spot as soon as possible. Loves the Frys.com and has contended on both outings which is hardly surprising with his all-round talent and ability to G4G so accurately. He opened at 22s in places and is now as short as 16s. I managed to grab 18s. 

Other than Brooks, I'm sticking with Justin Thomas who again will be motivated to go-well after the disappointments of Conway Farms. This is a distinct step-down and at some point he'll feel comfortable enough to get the job done. The early 40s evaporated so I'm on at 35s. 

Finally Matt Jones who I have to call right at some point! Can put on poa annua greens well and he's had a strong 2015, which I'm sure he'd love to cap with a win and a move into the OWGR Top 50. 70/1 is adequate.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Anyone going to make a book for the Old Farts v Wippersnappers comp next year ??


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 13, 2015)

Steve Bamford said:



			Oh the start of a new PGA Tour season. Only seems a fortnight or so since the last one!  The Frys.com Open at it's new home of Silverado is an interesting tournament to kick-off 2015/16. The tournament traditionally favours players who have a feel for the west coast and whom can make plenty of birdies and putt really well. You can certainly categorise previous winners such as Molder, Blixt (a roookie at the time), Walker and Bae as hungry as the former 3 had never won on Tour and Bae's win last year was his first in 15 months. 

The course has classical over tones and isn't a gimme, with pretty fast and undulating greens. Getting close to pins is not easy and yet again it ultimately turns into a putting contest to both convert and make pars - putting from 8 feet and in was notorious tricky last term. 

So I'm going with 3 players this week: Brooks Koepka who must be hungry to cement his Ryder Cup spot as soon as possible. Loves the Frys.com and has contended on both outings which is hardly surprising with his all-round talent and ability to G4G so accurately. He opened at 22s in places and is now as short as 16s. I managed to grab 18s. 

Other than Brooks, I'm sticking with Justin Thomas who again will be motivated to go-well after the disappointments of Conway Farms. This is a distinct step-down and at some point he'll feel comfortable enough to get the job done. The early 40s evaporated so I'm on at 35s. 

Finally Matt Jones who I have to call right at some point! Can put on poa annua greens well and he's had a strong 2015, which I'm sure he'd love to cap with a win and a move into the OWGR Top 50. 70/1 is adequate.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I wouldn't touch Bae (pre tournament) as I feel that his nightmare on the 18th in last weeks Presidents Cup on home soil may have left it's mark. He might prove me wrong and come out all guns blazing but I would avoid at least until he has one round under his belt.


----------



## Big D 88 (Oct 14, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Personally I wouldn't touch Bae (pre tournament) as I feel that his nightmare on the 18th in last weeks Presidents Cup on home soil may have left it's mark. He might prove me wrong and come out all guns blazing but I would avoid at least until he has one round under his belt.
		
Click to expand...

Hasn't he started his military service now?


----------



## Big D 88 (Oct 14, 2015)

Pga tour

Tringale 80/1
Howell III 100/1
Ogilvy 225/1

European tour 

Bourdy 45/1
Colsaerts 50/1


----------



## Curls (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm going to put small monies on a few doubles, matching a hot favourite on one side of the pond with someone a little longer odds on the other. This leaves me wide open to the probability that one fella will win or place while the other tanks! But the odds are too short on the few I think will probably run riot this weekend.

Kept powder dry on outrights bar a course-form quid on Bryce Molder, hoping a 1st round leader bags me a stake for the weekend

1st round leaders
Frys.com
Grillo
Summerhays

Portugal
Oleson
Bjeergaard


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 14, 2015)

Just realised when sticking on this weeks bets that the Barnrat placed for me so I ended winning a few quid. Didn't cover my weeks stakes but wasn't far away. 

Picked another few for this weeks action and will disclose them after the cut. Picked a couple of the PGA this week as well as I tend to watch the Sunday PGA more than the European Tour


----------



## Curls (Oct 14, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Just realised when sticking on this weeks bets that the Barnrat placed for me so I ended winning a few quid. Didn't cover my weeks stakes but wasn't far away. 

Click to expand...

Good result for your first week, any bit of a win keeps you afloat. I had him also and was seriously considering cashing out Saturday evening, they offered me Â£100 (had Â£5e/w at 55/1) but I said I'd hang in there because the same thing happened last week and I considered cashing out on Oleson but was rewarded for staying with him. Saying that he had a cushion whereas Barnrat was in the thick of it with some form players. Thought he'd blown in with his bogey-doube bogey-bogey run but he birdied the last to sneak a split-place. Covered my stake and lets me have a few very speculative punts this weekend. 

Again its a case of if I needed the money I would've cashed out, but the possibility of a Â£350 win kept me in there. Good luck this weekend!


----------



## KJT123 (Oct 14, 2015)

Frys.com Open

Actually quite looking forward to this, although with McIlroy and Rose only playing this week due to a sponsors agreement, I can't see them being particularly bothered, McIlroy especially. 

Matsuyama and Koepka look primed to go well but they are quite short in price. I've decided to go with Finau (surely due a win soon? Played superb golf in the second half of last season), Bowditch and Swafford. 

If anyone is interested I've wrote a preview for it this week which you can find *here*

Portugal Masters looks a decent event on the European Tour. Chris Wood has been flying under the radar the last few weeks and could be worth a bet at 20/1 (has good course form here). Alex Levy won here last year and 30/1 seems fair. Joakim Lagergren has put together two top 5 finishes in his last 3 starts, and at 90/1 seems a very good bet.

Good luck all.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 14, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			Hasn't he started his military service now?
		
Click to expand...

Just read SB's original post again and realised he wasn't suggesting Bae for The Frys. You are correct,  he is not down to play so his MS must have commenced.


----------



## Big D 88 (Oct 15, 2015)

Well I'll admit I got suckered in by a betting firms 'special offer" tonight.

Giovinco to score anytime and Toronto to win 4/1

For anyone who doesn't follow MLS ; Giovinco will probably be the MVP for the season. He's been outstanding.

So yours truly sticks 30 quid on. 

Not realising he played in Rome 18 hrs prior to kick off .... oopps.  No worries if he doesn't play a part I'll probably get a refund. But they send him on winning 1 0 with twenty mins to spare.  He duly scores a worldie, beating 4 players before firing in from.18yards. 

So I've made my investments on golf back and included Alexander Levy at 28s in a large ew.  

72 staked.78 gained!


----------



## Curls (Oct 16, 2015)

Curls said:



			I
1st round leaders
Frys.com
Summerhays
		
Click to expand...

Argh! Summerhays finished a shot off a place. Won't be chasing it for the weekend, have a couple of doubles that look absolutely (long shots, long odds)


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 16, 2015)

Had a bit of a mare on Bowditch winning his group yesterday.  He was well up at the turn but then managed to finish last of the three.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 17, 2015)

Looks like I will need a very strong weekend by any of my choices to have any chance of a few quid back.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 17, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Looks like I will need a very strong weekend by any of my choices to have any chance of a few quid back.
		
Click to expand...

Who are your picks for Dundonald on Sunday ?.


----------



## AMcC (Oct 17, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Looks like I will need a very strong weekend by any of my choices to have any chance of a few quid back.
		
Click to expand...

Who did you pick ?


----------



## Curls (Oct 19, 2015)

What a sickener. Had Grillo in a double with Colsaerts. Â£2 at...

2000/1.

No chance Colsaerts was going to challenge Andy S but if he placed it would have still been a serious pay-day, watched him limp around Sunday dropping shots. Serves me right, should have bet on Grillo solo at 45/1. Oh well, always next weekend!


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 19, 2015)

Curls said:



			What a sickener. Had Grillo in a double with Colsaerts. Â£2 at...

2000/1.

No chance Colsaerts was going to challenge Andy S but if he placed it would have still been a serious pay-day, watched him limp around Sunday dropping shots. Serves me right, should have bet on Grillo solo at 45/1. Oh well, always next weekend!
		
Click to expand...

I dont back Colsaerts anymore as the fella is so up and down,he can play great golf one minute and the next look totally disinterested and blow up,its a shame cos he's got so much game.


----------



## Curls (Oct 19, 2015)

shivas irons said:



			I dont back Colsaerts anymore as the fella is so up and down,he can play great golf one minute and the next look totally disinterested and blow up,its a shame cos he's got so much game.
		
Click to expand...

You're very right. Backed him successfully as a 1st round leader a few weeks back and should have had him this weekend given his form in Portugal, but as for getting it done he hasn't in a while. In fairness I never saw Sullivan coming, neither would I have predicted any of those who placed (except Wood, who was very short odds), but it's a sickener to have picked Grillo for 1st round leader and in a double and not put anything on him outright alone. Silly boy, I knew he was flying it.


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 19, 2015)

Curls said:



			You're very right. Backed him successfully as a 1st round leader a few weeks back and should have had him this weekend given his form in Portugal, but as for getting it done he hasn't in a while. In fairness I never saw Sullivan coming, neither would I have predicted any of those who placed (except Wood, who was very short odds), but it's a sickener to have picked Grillo for 1st round leader and in a double and not put anything on him outright alone. Silly boy, I knew he was flying it.
		
Click to expand...

I think Chris Wood is getting close to a win aswell as in the US Daniel Berger and Justin Thomas.


----------



## Big D 88 (Oct 19, 2015)

shivas irons said:



			I think Chris Wood is getting close to a win aswell as in the US Daniel Berger and Justin Thomas.
		
Click to expand...

Theres a great deal of young guns coming thru on the PGA

Justin Thomas is ridiculously long, berger looks a prospect too


----------



## Curls (Oct 20, 2015)

Yep, all good shouts.

Have no clue who to pick in Hong Kong - tough one to call - but across the pond I'm going to cross my fingers for course specialist Kevin Streelman @ 70/1. He's played 5 tournaments at Silverado, played all 20 rounds, and averaged 67.5. Would have won last year but for a late crazy run by Martin.

Come on Kev.


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 20, 2015)

Curls said:



			Yep, all good shouts.

Have no clue who to pick in Hong Kong - tough one to call - but across the pond I'm going to cross my fingers for course specialist Kevin Streelman @ 70/1. He's played 5 tournaments at Silverado, played all 20 rounds, and averaged 67.5. Would have won last year but for a late crazy run by Martin.
Come on Kev. 

Click to expand...

Hong Kong to me looks like one of those markets that if you back the top 4; Rose 6/1 Johnson 9/1, Fitzpatrick 16/1 and McDowell 20/1 theres a very reasonable chance of picking the winner as the field isnt that strong.
Theres a fella called Chris Paisley 250/1 who's being well backed, never heard of him maybe course local pro??


----------



## Curls (Oct 20, 2015)

shivas irons said:



			Hong Kong to me looks like one of those markets that if you back the top 4; Rose 6/1 Johnson 9/1, Fitzpatrick 16/1 and McDowell 20/1 theres a very reasonable chance of picking the winner as the field isnt that strong.
Theres a fella called Chris Paisley 250/1 who's being well backed, never heard of him maybe course local pro??
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, and short price winners don't interest Curls.  Sometimes I wonder if these big names can be bothered when the prize fund is $2 million? If I'm going to lump money on a Justin or a Dustin I need to know they want it. I've paired Streelman with a couple of guys, this is what I should have done with Grillo at the weekend.

Watch him miss the cut. lol.

No idea who Paisley is, very little info about him online, he was on the cut line to get his card before Portugal at position 110. Sometimes guys on the line really pull it out of the bag, most of the time they either get to 109 or 111 and we never hear about them either way. At those odds surely worth a small punt if you think they know something we don't... I'm out, spent my stake, I'm off to the Canaries for a week so won't be chasing it.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Oct 20, 2015)

Shriners Open, TPC Summerlin, Las Vegas

The Shriners Hospitals for Children Open is one of those events that I find interesting to attempt to decipher. Plenty of renewals, masses of data and plenty of eagles and birdies. The course is pretty non-descript, but it's of resort nature and features massive green complexes which are pure bentgrass. It's a rarity as in as much that the course from tee-to-green is Bermudagrass, which plenty can't chip + scramble from. Scoring is scary low and rain in the build-up will only help that. It could also help the more powerful, but in-reality there should be plenty of roll on the fairways and the altitude here helps the shorter hitters. 

With this in-mind I've gone down the route of straight from the tee, with an excellent short game. The ability to shoot low scores is critical, as is recent experience of contending performances. So I'm with Ryan Moore (managed to get 28s). Jason Bohn (40s), Brendon Todd (55s), Russell Henley (66s) and David Hearn (125s).


----------



## Big D 88 (Oct 20, 2015)

Going to give the Hong Kong a miss as its going to be on through the night. May invest Saturday evening before the final round and get up early to watch Rd 4.

PGA tour this week is going to be a birdie fest 

Keegan Bradley 55/1
Charles Howell III 60/1
Brendon De Jonge 125/1
Geoff Ogilvy 250/1 - I dont expect anything from him but i cant 'not; back him unless something of miracle proportions happens!!


----------



## Steve Bamford (Oct 27, 2015)

CIMB Classic - Kuala Lumpur G&CC

The CIMB Classic is a cracking PGA Tour tournament played on the West Course at Kuala Lumpur G&CC. The same course has been used for this co-sanctioned event with the Asian Tour since 2013 and has also been used by the European Tour for the Maybank Malaysian Open since 2010 which is played in our Spring. 

The course is interesting as it's a short Par 72, with a tough set of Par 5s. Getting at a number of short Par 4s with wedge in-hand is therefore key. Paspalum surfaces benefit those who can play / putt well enough on Bermudagrass and the greens themselves are quite large for the length of the course. 

Conditions though are always soft, with this year being no exception. Plenty of rain pre-event has deluged the course, with thunderstorms forecast throughout. Potential for delays is a reality, so early Thursday starters are a real advantage. Balls won't carry on fairways and clean and replace will be in action. Greens will be receptive so look for those who can play consistently well with a wedge + can get at the Par 4s and 5s. 

On this basis I've gone for Paul Casey (28s), Danny Lee (28s) and Robert Streb (55s).


----------



## Curls (Oct 27, 2015)

Watched Rose and Bjeergaard break free and needed Streelman to have a good third round but he stalled, so watched both those doubles roll away. Bjeergaard I had at 50/1 separately though so a small return.

Have a funny feeling about Poults. Not a great show this weekend but think the damp conditions will suit him. Couple of doubles on, nothing major as I'm on hols so can't be bothered to do my research


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 27, 2015)

Steve Bamford said:



			CIMB Classic - Kuala Lumpur G&CC

The CIMB Classic is a cracking PGA Tour tournament played on the West Course at Kuala Lumpur G&CC. The same course has been used for this co-sanctioned event with the Asian Tour since 2013 and has also been used by the European Tour for the Maybank Malaysian Open since 2010 which is played in our Spring. 

The course is interesting as it's a short Par 72, with a tough set of Par 5s. Getting at a number of short Par 4s with wedge in-hand is therefore key. Paspalum surfaces benefit those who can play / putt well enough on Bermudagrass and the greens themselves are quite large for the length of the course. 

Conditions though are always soft, with this year being no exception. Plenty of rain pre-event has deluged the course, with thunderstorms forecast throughout. Potential for delays is a reality, so early Thursday starters are a real advantage. Balls won't carry on fairways and clean and replace will be in action. Greens will be receptive so look for those who can play consistently well with a wedge + can get at the Par 4s and 5s. 

On this basis I've gone for Paul Casey (28s), Danny Lee (28s) and Robert Streb (55s).
		
Click to expand...

Really like Paul Casey for this one,he's showing good form,the par 5's wont be a problem for him nor will the conditions,my only concern is he has been a bit shaky in getting the job done at the end.I think if he can lead he will have a very good chance here.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 27, 2015)

Curls said:



			Watched Rose and Bjeergaard break free and needed Streelman to have a good third round but he stalled, so watched both those doubles roll away. Bjeergaard I had at 50/1 separately though so a small return.

Have a funny feeling about Poults. Not a great show this weekend but think the damp conditions will suit him. Couple of doubles on, nothing major as I'm on hols so can't be bothered to do my research 

Click to expand...

I liked the stats you put up about Streelman last week but was too late to get him for a top twenty position. Eventually went for him to win his 3ball on Saturday and got lucky when Senden bogeyed the last two holes.


----------



## Svenska (Oct 28, 2015)

Madsen at 300/1 to be a birdie machine in the Turkish Airlines Open, taken him FRL as well.


----------



## Big D 88 (Oct 28, 2015)

I've left the CIMB out this week on the fact I like to watch at least some of the action and it appears it'll be playing mostly thru the early hours. 

On the European Tour I have selected a few to go to war with. 

Lee Westwood 45s ... 
Tyrell Hatton 90s...
Greg Bourdy 125s...
David horsey 125s...


Breeders cup this weekend and the nba started back up last night so some betting opportunities ahead for me as I have Friday to Monday alone with fiancee and 4 daughters off to a dance festival


----------



## Steve Bamford (Nov 3, 2015)

The Sanderson Farms Championship is an established tournament in the south-east United States. It's opposite-field status (second category in my terminology) throws-up a total mixture of results. Rookies winning their first title, experienced winners getting the job done after a winless period and occasionally the weird and whacky like Woody Austin here in 2013 and Alex Cejka in Puerto Rico this term. 

Champion Bermudagrass greens is the key this week, and in my opinion the course will play softer and longer, plus wind will be a strengthening factor as the tournament develops. 

So I'm covering three angles. 1) Rookie - Patrick Rodgers win only 16/1 2) Experienced Non Winner - Graham Delaet 40/1 3) Bermuda winners without a win for a lengthy period - Glover 50/1, Stallings 66/1 Wagner 100/1.


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 3, 2015)

Steve Bamford said:



			The Sanderson Farms Championship is an established tournament in the south-east United States. It's opposite-field status (second category in my terminology) throws-up a total mixture of results. Rookies winning their first title, experienced winners getting the job done after a winless period and occasionally the weird and whacky like Woody Austin here in 2013 and Alex Cejka in Puerto Rico this term. 

Champion Bermudagrass greens is the key this week, and in my opinion the course will play softer and longer, plus wind will be a strengthening factor as the tournament develops. 

So I'm covering three angles. 1) Rookie - Patrick Rodgers win only 16/1 2) Experienced Non Winner - Graham Delaet 40/1 3) Bermuda winners without a win for a lengthy period - Glover 50/1, Stallings 66/1 Wagner 100/1.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going this week with Kevin Streelman 33/1 way too big a price in this field,Tim Petrovic 300/1, Charlie Beljan 200/1 and Ricky Barnes at 80/1.


----------



## Big D 88 (Nov 4, 2015)

Not going with the WGC event this week as its on thru the night again

I have, however, had a few punts on some in the Sanderson Farms

Roberto Castro 66/1
Bo Van Pelt 66/1
Luke Guthrie 70/1

I dont expect any returns but may have a play on the 2balls/3balls over the weekend


----------



## Big D 88 (Nov 8, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			Not going with the WGC event this week as its on thru the night again

I have, however, had a few punts on some in the Sanderson Farms

Roberto Castro 66/1
Bo Van Pelt 66/1
Luke Guthrie 70/1

I dont expect any returns but may have a play on the 2balls/3balls over the weekend
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the weather is to clear up and they'll finish Monday.  Hoping castro can regain his touch having not been on the course for well over a day n a half.


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 8, 2015)

The weathers affected all the televised golf this weekend but hopefully they might show some play today, good luck with Castro he's still surely the guy to beat.


----------



## Curls (Nov 8, 2015)

Good shout!


----------



## Big D 88 (Nov 9, 2015)

Going to be a nervy 30 holes today.


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 9, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			Going to be a nervy 30 holes today.
		
Click to expand...

Ive backed Ricky Barnes whos 3 shots behind going into the last round, looks like about 20 players in contention now....


----------



## Big D 88 (Nov 9, 2015)

shivas irons said:



			Ive backed Ricky Barnes whos 3 shots behind going into the last round, looks like about 20 players in contention now....
		
Click to expand...

Poor finish from both our players in round 3. 

Been following on my phone and will continue doing so as won't be home until 8pm by which point castro will be so far back it won't be worth switching on haha!


----------



## Steve Bamford (Nov 10, 2015)

Mayakoba and only 2 PGA Tour tournaments left till a month off!  Lovely. The OHL Classic is a fully fledged PGA Tour event close to Playa del Carmen on the Mexican coast.  Played since 2007, the El Camaleon track is a sub 7,000 yard track designed by Greg Norman.  Course form junkies should look at Norman's other design in San Antonio which certainly has links to previous winners here Charley Hoffman, John Huh and Johnson Wagner.  Since it's move to November and OHL's $6million backing, the class of winner has certainly improved, but winners here need to be patient, excellent wind players, top ball-strikers and have the ability to make birdies on key Par 3s and Par 5s which need to be birdied. There are tough holes out there, so length off the tee helps, but it needs to be accurate. Fairways are lined by mangroves which generate double bogeys by the bucket load. But despite the wind and likely rain, a soft course will be scorable to those who can tame it. 

I'm looking at different angles.  Those with a desire to finish the season strong for access to Majors/WGCs seems plausible.  So I'm including Brendan Steele (25/1) and Brian Harman (75/1) who are striking the ball beautifully at the moment.  Steele deserves a win, and Harman is more off the radar. A course horse whose price has surprised me is Chris Stroud.  A perennial non-winner he's looked btter in contention since 2013 and he loves El Camaleon, where brute power is negated. 

I've also had a tentative punt on Brice Garnett, who played well last week in Mississippi and was 6th here last year at 150/1.  Kyle Reifers came close and Aaron Baddeley is a huge danger if continues to hit more fairways and greens.


----------



## Big D 88 (Nov 11, 2015)

Charles Howell @ 33/1
Keegan Bradley @ 40/1
Geoff Ogilvy @ 225/1

All e/w, goodluck all!


----------



## Curls (Nov 13, 2015)

Last few weeks I started posting my predictions and had the worst run of the year.

This weekend I say nuttin. Had 4 guys for 1st round leader at the OHL, just a quid e/w (Â£2 stake each)

Ogilvy @ 200/1. A sentimental bet, he's nowhere.

Wislon @ 150/1. Finished 4 under, 1 shot off a place and 2 off the lead.

Stefani @ 100/1. Joint leader

Baddeley @ 80/1. Joint leader.

If Shaun hadn't bogeyed the last I'd be in for a nice pay out, as it is I need to wait until Round 1 wraps up at lunch time to figure out what the tally is (should be around Â£60, which will be my stake for the comings weeks). A few players left to finish after it went too dark last night but none of them are going to threaten. I had such a strong feeling about Stefani and put him in a double with a guy in Shanghai. I can't tell you how close I came to making that guy Garcia. I chose Donaldson who unfortunately tanked. He was around the same odds as Serg. Double odds? 

3,300/1.

Moral of the story?

I'm saying nothing from now on!!!!

You were right Green Bay, you were so right, the curse is alive and well


----------

